# Mississippi Governor Declares April as Confederate Heritage Month



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.


"Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.

The first-year governor is following the practice of several of his Democratic and Republican predecessors, and his action is drawing criticism from the state’s only African American congressman.

“Unnecessary,” Democratic U.S. Rep. Bennie Thompson wrote Monday on Twitter.

The Mississippi chapter of Sons of Confederate Veterans recently posted Reeves’s proclamation on its Facebook page.

“God bless the Confederate Soldier. Many of whom are buried in unmarked and unknown mass graves throughout the South,” the group said in the post. “May he, or his sacrifices, never be forgotten...”

Mississippi governor declares Confederate Heritage Month


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...



Nice to see those who will not allow the Democrats to escape their history step up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Which day will be lynching day?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ask the black Muslim who killed those white women since you think this shit is so funny and right.. Maybe he felt like Nat Turner since it is Confederate History Month.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...



Hate to break it to you, but the confederacy seceded from the US and formed its own country. So it is not US history that will be celebrated.


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.


I am sorry IM 2. Thereare other versions of the War between the States.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.



Where in his statement did he say that? Oh, right, you are just a liar.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Which day will be lynching day?




Lynching and the Confederacy are two distinct historical events. Obviously you can honor one, without honoring the other. 

D'uh.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ask the black Muslim who killed those white women since you think this shit is so funny and right.. Maybe he felt like Nat Turner since it is Confederate History Month.




i would rather just see him shot down like the dog he is. YOu might care about his opinion, but I don't.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Which day will be lynching day?


Aren’t you a democrat?


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Which day will be lynching day?



Right after Boxing Day


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...
> ...




The stated policy of the United States is that the act of secession was illegal, thus the southern states did not actually leave the Union, which is also why it was ok for the North to wage a war to "preserve the Union".

If you believe the south seceded, as your statement implies, then the Civil War, really was "The War of Northern Aggression". 


Don't you hate it, when people point out the actual meanings of words?


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Which day will be lynching day?
> ...



He's a Canadian.

He claims he's an American though 

Toro


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the confederacy seceded from the US and formed its own country. So it is not US history that will be celebrated.


The Union war of Northern aggression against the valiant Confederacy is a huge event that happened in American history that still has political repercussions today. And shouldn't be hidden away as though it never happened.  ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Which day will be lynching day?
> ...



Democrats were lynching blacks right up to the 1960s.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Every confederate civil war group I follow on Facebook pays respect to blacks like I never seen before.  They honor black soldiers men and women. It’s the complete opposite of how democrats talk about southern confederates


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.
> ...


No there isn't.  And it's time whites like yourself stopped lying about it. So enjoy celebrating racism history month.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



No, whites were lynching us.  And then when you try pinning this on the democrats, why did republicans allow it to stay legal? You see, this is an example of the problem with your disingenuous tales of republican love for blacks.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


They still do , attacked Candace Owens, almost killed Andy NGO, almost burned a jew alive in Berkeley


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




True, though very few after the turn of the century.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to break it to you, but the confederacy seceded from the US and formed its own country. So it is not US history that will be celebrated.
> ...


There was no Union war of aggression against the confederacy. The confederacy seceded and they were insurgents trying to fight against the United States. There is no lost cause. And if there was, what the fuck was the cause?


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




if they seceded, they were not insurgents, but a foreign nation's military forces. 


If they did secede, as you seem to think they did, then it was a war of aggression by the North.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

I just got the expanded schedule.  These are the commemorative days of all the things we remember about the Confederacy

April 1 - Confederacy Day
April 2 - Lynching Commemorative Day
April 3 - Pork Rinds Day
April 4 - NASCAR Day
April 5 - Education is a Waste of Time Day
April 6 - Segregation Day
April 7 - The Civil War Was a Tie Day
April 8 - White Nationalism Day
April 9 - Rename the Country "United States of Trump" Day
April 10 - Repeal Mixed Race Dating Day
April 11 - Inbreeding Day
April 12 - Cross Burning Day
April 13 - College Football Day
April 14 - Moonshine Day
April 15 - Banjo-Picking Day
April 16 - Fuck Is It Ever Hot Down Here Day
April 17 - Blame The Civil War on Everything Except Slavery Day
April 18 - Don't Brush Your Teeth Day
April 19 - Bring Back the $3 Poll Tax Day
April 20 - Black People Had it Good Under Slavery Day
April 21 - No Blacks, Jews or Catholics Day
April 22 - Whine About Not Being Able to Say "N1gger" But Black People Can Day
April 23 - Yankee Go Home Day
April 24 - Dred Scott Commemoration Day
April 25 - Pro Wrasslin' Day
April 26 - Women Know Their Place Day
April 27 - Couldn't Think of Anything for This Day
April 28 - Bull Connor Day
April 29 - Squirrel Meal Day
April 30 - Jeff Foxworthy Day


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> I just got the expanded schedule.  These are the commemorative days of all the things we remember about the Confederacy
> 
> April 1 - Confederacy Day
> April 2 - Lynching Commemorative Day
> ...


American history just triggerd the shit out of you lol


----------



## JLW (Apr 9, 2020)

Breaking News...


The South lost the Civil War.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ask the black Muslim who killed those white women since you think this shit is so funny and right.. Maybe he felt like Nat Turner since it is Confederate History Month.



Hey now, don't go knocking the Muslims. If it weren't for the Morrocan, Algerian, Tunisian, and Libyan entrepreneurs back in the day, we never would have had the human resources necessary to build this great country. And you would be living in some dirt hut in an African village right now.

Count your blessings and thank a Muslim today if you see him. It was only because of their entrepreneurism that your ancestors were lucky enough to take part in this great American experiment.  But don't shake hands, there's a nasty Chinese virus going around and being the tolerant kinda guy I am, I wouldn't want anyone to catch that.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> I just got the expanded schedule.  These are the commemorative days of all the things we remember about the Confederacy
> 
> April 1 - Confederacy Day
> April 2 - Lynching Commemorative Day
> ...




Funny you talk about education, when you can't be honest about the meaning of the word "not".


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Breaking News...
> 
> 
> The South lost the Civil War.




No one is saying otherwise....


Are you ok?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lincoln blockaded the South first, denying them manufactured goods and products from the North. You'd probably be pissed too if I refused to sell you something you needed.


----------



## JLW (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News...
> ...



LOL..it appeared  to me that there are more than a few people like yourself who needed a history lesson.

From the proclamation:

..”as we honor all who lost their lives in this war, it is important for all Americans to reflect upon our nation’s past, *to gain insight from our mistakes and successes*, and to come to a full understanding that the lessons learned yesterday and today will carry us through tomorrow if we carefully and earnestly strive to understand our heritage and our opportunities which lie before us.”

What successes were there from the civil war? What is there to appreciate from a rebellion that took 600,000 American lives?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


Hitlers Birthday is celebrated in April. 
So I guess it is appropriate.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...



I'm not German. But I could celebrate British Colonialism Day if the UK ever has one.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



I'm an optimist. We learned alot about medical technology and battlefield tactics.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 9, 2020)

People like IM2 remind me of the communists like Chairman Mao who instructed his brainwashed hoards the Red Guard to destroy any book, building, statue, etc., of China's pre-communist past. 

In effect, erasing all history as as a way to dumb down and control the people. Which is the goal of todays liberals and commie Democrats.  ...


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I love dark humor.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




YOu were supposedly proving that some people are saying the South did not lose the war?


Seriously, wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## JLW (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes.. nothing like 600,000 American dead and tens of thousand wounded to make us appreciate that amputations may not be the best go to method for battlefield injuries.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





Dude. You are so retarded, your drooling on yourself.


----------



## JLW (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Apparently you are too dense to understand sarcasm.

So tell us what is there to appreciate about 600,000 American dead In the Civil War?


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





Honoring the sacrifices of your ancestors, is not a denial that they lost.


So, your point, was just stupid. It was not funny, nor sarcastic. 


Unless, you think that only proper behavior for the South is walling in the type of white guilt that you modern libs like.


Mmm, that is it isn't it. That is what pisses you off. That they are not walling in white guilt?


Dude.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Keep 'em comin' babe. Only 149 more points before I beat Bluzman61 for the "Most reactions - Past 7 days" score.

I think one more thread should do the trick.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


In a society that was built on racism and was 40 percent in slavery you only seem to want to celebrate the 60 percent.


----------



## JLW (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There are all types of monuments to my wife’s ancestors who fought in  the civil war for the confederacy.  However, the Confederacy was in rebellion against the United States of America.  What is there to appreciate about that. I appreciate the USA. I celebrate it on the 4th of July. You may be familiar with that date.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Hell, dude: We only got 10% of the total amount of slaves brought to the Americas. South American countries got the other 90%, but I don't hear you people giving them any shit about it.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Apr 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.
> ...


and all of them ended with the South losing....

How many versions of the war against England will it take for us to have a celebration honoring those who betrayed the US and fought against it?


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.
> ...


That's Tha wawa of nartharn ahggreshion ta ya'll  Yaankees.

My ancestor was a highly decorated sharpshooter, what we call a sniper these days. He was called the bravest and most efficient soldier in the confederacy by Robert E Lee and was known as the bravest man in the stonewall brigade. He's easy to find on the web. Pvt. Mike Foster. He took part in most major engagements from first Manassas to Appomattox. Was severely wounded and taken captive while recovering in the hospital. The confederacy offered 50 captured yankee soldiers for his return in a prisoner exchange.





						Iniciar sesión en Facebook
					

Inicia sesión en Facebook para empezar a compartir y conectarte con tus amigos, tus familiares y las personas que conoces.




					www.facebook.com
				



BTW the hillbilly family was far too poor to own slaves. He was fighting for Virginia, state sovereignty and freedom from an oppressive federal government.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> I just got the expanded schedule.  These are the commemorative days of all the things we remember about the Confederacy
> 
> April 1 - Confederacy Day
> April 2 - Lynching Commemorative Day
> ...


Keep the day job.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...




You are just shit, so, I guess it is appropriate.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We are not South America or the Caribbean 

We are responsible for our own choices. Slavery was not our finest hour


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ahhh, I see. So you don't mind if any other country uses slave labor, just not here.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> I just got the expanded schedule.  These are the commemorative days of all the things we remember about the Confederacy
> 
> April 1 - Confederacy Day
> April 2 - Lynching Commemorative Day
> ...


Best post of the month


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





You mean they pick and choose what to celebrate from their history? Shocking.


Sort of like how you libs like to celebrate FDR'S new deal, and not his interment camps.

Can you be honest about that?

Oh, wait, right, you can't. Everything you say is shit. You are shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Do they have a month celebrating slavery?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Breaking News...
> 
> 
> The South lost the Civil War.


Bigly.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 321122




He's from NYC. That does not make a lot of sense. 

BUT, this does.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Pay no attention to those negroes in chains.....we gots to celebrate our heritage


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)

Perhaps the blob supporters will believe Prager U professors.


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am originally from the North. Slavery by other historians was going to end whether there was a war or not.  There was outside interference for control of currencies.  And a weakened United States or a new Confederate States would make it easier to implement.  The federal government became much stronger and states rights were reduced after that war. There was obvious mistrust between the states and it was easier to rub salt in the wounds from outsiders. You must stop this hate against a good part of the population. Azzes are all over the nation. It crosses all lines. Foreigners kept trying to get their currency legalized. So by 1913 the foreigners finally got their fiat currency.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Said the man that can't be honest about the meaning of the word, "not".


Your words are shit. YOu are shit.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Perhaps the blob supporters will believe Prager U professors.




You libs can't be honest about the word "not".


You don't have the credibility to get us to watch a 5 minute video.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Breaking News...
> 
> 
> The South lost the Civil War.





candycorn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...


Is that the  DNC?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No idea. But I can tell you this:

South America received 9 times as many slaves as we did. Now can you name one single South American African slave or descent of an African slave who became a famous inventor, scientist, statesman, athlete, author, artist, or otherwise effected the world in one way or another?

We've had many of them here: Martin Luther King, Barack Obama, Jesse Owens, Mohammed Ali, Frederick Douglas, Booker T. Washington, W.E.B. Du Bois, Malcolm X, Michael Jordan,  Thurgood Marshall, George Washington Carver...and on.

But even though South American countries received *90%* of the slave trade to the Americas, not one single famous descendant that I know of.

Ain't this a great country or what?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Apr 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


When you tell black folks that their ancestors should have just waited it out until whatever undefined time in the next 100 yrs when slavery would have eventually ended....

Or like saying the Jews should have just waited it out, because the holocaust would have ended on its own naturally, sooner or later....

All of that is real convenient to tell "OTHER PEOPLE" when your own freedom was never in question...

Yet you morons cry tyranny and oppression just because insurance companies can no longer deny people with pre-existing conditions...

You morons cried it would be the end of the nation just because a bill was passed to give health care to people over 65...

It shows me that you coward ass motherfuckers would fold like bitches if you had to endure 1% of what those people you claim should have waited endured...


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...



What exactly does this "Confederate Heritage" consist of? Do Mississippi citizens of all backgrounds celebrate this "heritage"? What these soldiers "sacrifice[d]" for had nothing to do with being American, otherwise they would have taken orders from Lincoln.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 9, 2020)

The US is the only country in the world that celebrates slavery.
When will you start celebrating the "final solution" ?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...



They died defending their home states and the rights of the individual states. The federal government was looked upon as being intrusive and tyrannical.

This tone was set in the preamble to the Confederate Constitution in the significant phrase "each State acting in its sovereign and independent character."


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


We all have slave blood us in us you uneducated Moron


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I love how people ignore the existence of whole segments of the population and then contend that everybody agrees with them. This is one of those "what do you mean 'we,' Kemosabi" moments.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Civil war had nothing to do with slavery,, EVERYONE  knew it was ending. It was cheaper to pay them then to house them. 
we need to get democrats out of education.. they are morons


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The US is the only country in the world that celebrates slavery.
> When will you start celebrating the "final solution" ?



You shouldn't talk. English colonialism practiced slavery, building an empire-wide system of white racial dominance and oppression in Africa, the Middle East, Asia, India and here in the New World.

Far more people were murdered by your British Colonialism than were murdered here in the US.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Perhaps the blob supporters will believe Prager U professors.



It just shows we went from one wrong to another, we can't seem to get it right with blacks.

It started with us treating them like crap, paying them nothing or next to nothing, and expecting them to work sunup to sundown every day just to be alive. 

Now, we coddle them, pay them money to NOT work and give them their own "history month" and a bunch of other bullshit they haven't done anything to earn. 

Me thinks somewhere in the middle is the right place to be.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lincoln adeed the emancipation in 1863, 2 years after the war lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why do democrats have urban slave plantations today?


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



They died defending treating people living in their individual states as nonpersons; African-descended people and even women. There is nothing to be proud of here.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is no such thing as an "urban slave plantation."


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The US is the only country in the world that celebrates slavery.
> When will you start celebrating the "final solution" ?



jitler already does


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The US is the only country in the world that celebrates slavery.
> ...


Its pretty shameful stuff. But we don't celebrate the oppression. See the difference ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The US is the only country in the world that celebrates slavery.
> ...


Hes a lad isn't he ?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 9, 2020)

If blacks get black history month why can't whites get white history month?


----------



## satrebil (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...
> ...



No, dummy. They ATTEMPTED to secede. They lost. Hence why it's called the *AMERICAN* Civil War.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

April 31 (Hey, it's Missippi) - Ku Klux Klan day


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



What do you call keeping poor black people in claustrophobic urban ghettos and dependent upon government handouts to survive? Not to mention the genocide of abortion, which murders more unborn black babies every year, than all the blacks lynched throughout this entire country's history?

That's just as much slavery as you Democrats were guilty of in the 1800's, except now you do it while wearing a velvet glove, and with a smile on your face.

And yet, you show absolutely no shame or remorse.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Of course there is. Your a democrat I don’t expect you to acknowledge your plantations lol


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Of course you don't "celebrate" it. You stuff your own history of oppression back in the corner of your mind, like it never occurred. That's the British way, isn't it?

The Jews don't "celebrate" the Holocaust either, but they're not as willing to forget about that as you British are about your own atrocities. Just because you don't acknowledge them now and then, doesn't mean they didn't happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Perhaps the blob supporters will believe Prager U professors.


If Prager U says it, it must be true


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



The Confederate Constitution was written to ensure that slavery would exist forever


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lol poor democrats trying to change history haha to funny


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol poor democrats trying to change history haha to funny



Says the Holocaust denier.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol poor democrats trying to change history haha to funny


Don’t you mean......TWO funny?


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Holocaust was a lie





jitler is a Stormfront refugee


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol poor democrats trying to change history haha to funny
> ...




Do you know that President Obama sent a wreath to the Confederate Memorial at Arlington?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol poor democrats trying to change history haha to funny
> ...


Blacks in Chicago are crying and dying of racial oppression,,  they say they are at a disadvantage, who runs Chicago? Lol OPPS LOL HAHAHA


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

How come you democrats never donate to ending the so called  disadvantage blacks have in Chicago?? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Trump should say “ CHICAGO HAS BEEN RUN BY DEMOCRATS FOR 70 years!” Stop voting for them if you think you are being treated unfairly


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> How come you democrats never donate to ending the so called  disadvantage blacks have in Chicago?? Lol



Hey jitler

Why do you whine about others changing history when you think the Holocaust is a lie?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


If it’s a democrat it’s ok lol hahah


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How come you democrats never donate to ending the so called  disadvantage blacks have in Chicago?? Lol
> ...


It was a lie what’s that have to do with this?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


I have mixed opinions of this topic.  On one side, the Confederacy was funded by those who had slaves and that was the main reason for separating from the union.  The slaves work and the slavers gains.  On the other side of this were the misled, largely uneducated southern farmers who went to war, being told that the "Yankees" were coming to take their land. I'm sure that the vast majority of those who enlisted into the Confederate army, believed that they were simply protecting their farmlands.   I can feel sorry for those who were misled into fighting for a horrendous cause, while despising those who fought specifically so that humans could be held in bondage.  A good twentieth century example is World War II.  The Nazi regime was an abhorrent creation, however, the average German soldier was oblivious to the government's monstrous activities regarding Jews, Gypsies, and the handicapped.
The southern farmers knew that slavery existed, but didn't know that, that was what the war was really about.  After the war the former German soldiers weren't reviled, but the true Nazi party members were.  So, we can't and shouldn't hate the simple enlisted soldiers of the Confederacy, only those that funded the war and owned slaves.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





No, you're tying to make the case that the Confederacy was so bad that only bad racist people want to commemorate anything from it.


That the first black President, one that was a hero to the Left, honored the Confederate Dead at Arlington, with a wreath, 


is relevant. 

Actually, your inability to honestly address that factoid, is what I was going for.


You are stuck. You can't oppose Obama, cause that would be Wacism.


You can't support his action, becaus that would be wacism.


SO, you dodge, and deflect.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> It was a lie what’s that have to do with this?



It's as much of a lie as you lie. 

Hmm, what's a worse lie, that Democrats downplaying the murder of a couple thousand people each year or that the Nazis didn't kill 6,000,000 Jew?


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeah.  I get it.  You hate Democrats.

You're white knighting for a neo-Nazi white nationalist.  You're not smart enough to realize what's happening here.

So GTFO.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a lie what’s that have to do with this?
> ...


Has nothing to do with Jews .. stay on topic


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Has nothing to do with Jews .. stay on topic



It has to do with lying about history.

You lie about history, skinhead.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Has nothing to do with Jews .. stay on topic
> ...



prove I’m lying


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...



That's rather harsh. Hitler killed himself and had he not, would have eventually been put to death. Jefferson Davis on the other hand, was eventually given a pardon and lived to be a ripe old age.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



OK.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

jilter whines about black murders in Chicago in a thread about Mississippi and says other posters should stay on topic.



Too funny.

What a 'tard.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Even after the Civil War was over, Jefferson Davis, refused to swear an oath to support the United States.  He should have been locked up, but Andrew Johnson sympathized with the South.


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2020)

God bless the Confederacy heroes and god damn the Union assholes.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 9, 2020)

Clearly, Flash is a white supremacist.  Sad that such individuals still exist.


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2020)

Jefferson Davis raised regiments to defend America from murderous thugs that invaded to kill Americans and take away their arms.  God bless him.

That shithead Lincoln raised thug regiments to kill Americans and take away their arms.  Piss on him.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> jilter whines about black murders in Chicago in a thread about Mississippi and says other posters should stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the treatment of blacks in Chicago to show democrats HAVE ALWAYS oppressed blacks. Never changed


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Clearly, Flash is a white supremacist.  Sad that such individuals still exist.



Scalawags, carpet baggers, and revenuers like yourself would have been tarred, feathered, and ridden out of town on a rail. Or even strung up.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I used the treatment of blacks in Chicago to show democrats HAVE ALWAYS oppressed blacks. Never changed


Which has nothing to do with OP.

Stay on topic, skinhead.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> God bless the Confederacy heroes and god damn the Union assholes.


The South shall RISE again

And reinstate slavery


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I used the treatment of blacks in Chicago to show democrats HAVE ALWAYS oppressed blacks. Never changed
> ...


They are connected cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by democrats


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Scalawags, carpet baggers, and revenuers like yourself would have been tarred, feathered, and ridden out of town on a rail. Or even strung up.



Thanks Bull Connor.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the Confederacy heroes and god damn the Union assholes.
> ...


Democrats already have urban slave plantations,, have you seen Chicago?


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No they're not, skinhead.  

You hate black people.  That's all there is to it, Holocaust denier.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Soooo who runs Chicago? And what party wanted slavery?


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 9, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the blob supporters will believe Prager U professors.
> ...



Well if we can ever get the fucking Democrats out of the picture the blacks may finally be included in this country.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Soooo who runs Chicago? And what party wanted slavery?



Stay on topic, skinhead.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Soooo who runs Chicago? And what party wanted slavery?
> ...


You mean don’t post facts lol haha


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


‘Us’? Who is ‘us’? You were being lynched?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.


The 13 British colonies of America were not the United States, either. Should we erase and censor that history, too? Just to appease your racist neo-nazi  bigotry?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...



How pathetic is that.  Still celebrating the defense of slavery and the idiocy of the Civil War all these years after it has been declared a crime against humanity.  One must never under-estimate the complete pigheadedness of white men.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.
> ...


Dont see us celebrating it


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...



Abraham Lincoln was a dictatorial, bloodthirsty ghoul and war criminal who purposely, and without qualms, directed the slaughter of hundreds of thousands of Americans.  It should be no surprise that Karl Marx was a great admirer of Lincoln.  As for Mirabeau, he celebrates the birth of John Wilkes Booth each and every year.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...


It was about states’ rights, one of which was slavery. The northern states did not care about slaves and had no intention of welcoming them there. The plan was to ship them back to Africa. That’s why when they ultimately migrated north the racist northern states relegated them to urban ghettos.
People who try to judge history with standards of modern eras display their own bigotry.
You have a dishonest agenda.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Speaking of the meaning of words:  Where, PRECISELY, in the Constitution of the United States of America is the language which denies a state the right to secede from the union? Don't provide us with any senseless bloviations about how this or that court has ruled . . . but, instead, direct us to the specific language in the Constitution which prohibits secession.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 9, 2020)

None.  The states that seceded in 1860 were never recognized as having seceded, but merely as states in rebellion.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> None.  The states that seceded in 1860 were never recognized as having seceded, but merely as states in rebellion.



Not true.  Not true at all.  The southern states made it plain that they were seceding, and they did.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I'm not judging history.  I'm judging the celebration of the Confederacy with a Confederacy Heritage Month, in 2020.  Given the horrors and excesses of slavery, this would be akin to the Germany people declaring a Nazi Heritage month, and just as welcome.

You also have 30% of the state being black, and consider Confederate symbols racist and threatening. So it's really fucking rude to a third of the residents.  But then it's intended to be.  To remind them who's boss.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Confederate symbols are not "racist and threatening." I live in Wisconsin and we have several Civil War reenactments up here in the Summer. Way the hell up here in the Yankee state of Wisconsin.

What in the bejeebus is wrong with you guys and girls?

I will add this: There are also two former Confederate soldier's names on our Veteran's wall in the town square. They moved here after the war. As well as three CSA gravestones in the cemetery, of former Confederate soldiers who moved up here.

This whitewashing the past idiocy needs to stop already.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




A very fair point. I've looked and not been able to find it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


There was never a plan to send slaves to Africa. It was proposed and found to be unworkable. 

States rights always about the right to own slaves


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Canada is lucky. But let them have an extinction-level pandemic and see how fast their healthcare system falls apart. If you have any doubt about that, look at Italy.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...



Rut roh 
The establishment leftards are gonna lose it over that one


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 9, 2020)

Had he been smart he would have done it in Feburary to get those like IM2 really going...

Personally I do not see the need for this but if the people of Mississippi do not object who am I to tell them what they should celebrate or honor!


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 9, 2020)

Celebrating a war they started to prove they were better than the slaves and lost.

I don’t get it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


The Nazis did not come into existence to enact autonomy from overbearing other Nazis. If the southern states seceded for the purpose of enacting slavery you might have a weak comparison.
As for those who look at confederate symbols as symbols of hate, they are making that distinction themselves. They could just as easily misconstrue any historical American symbol the same way. That would only reflect their own bigotry.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 9, 2020)

BTW when I lived in South Carolina lived in the first county in the first state to suceed from the union, Chesterfield County, South Carolina. 
I just love it when democommies come on here and say that Democrats never had anything to do with segregation and the mistreatment of blacks. I lived amongst  them so I damn well know better. I also  know for a fact who and what belonged to the KKK and there were no Republicans among them.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Celebrating a war they started to prove they were better than the slaves and lost.
> 
> I don’t get it.




The symbols of that war were rebranded as symbols of harmless regional pride, long, long ago.


It is hard to believe you really don't know that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He was fighting for the right of whites to own slaves. That's the reason why the south felt oppressed. I hate to tell you, but slaves were also rented out.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Wrong, the confederate constitution makes it plain. Why whites like you try insulting everybodys intelligent with these lies about the confederacy really astounds me.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating a war they started to prove they were better than the slaves and lost.
> ...



What’s there to be proud of?


----------



## hjmick (Apr 9, 2020)

Well that's an embarrassment...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> BTW when I lived in South Carolina lived in the first county in the first state to suceed from the union, Chesterfield County, South Carolina.
> I just love it when democommies come on here and say that Democrats never had anything to do with segregation and the mistreatment of blacks. I lived amongst  them so I damn well know better. I also  know for a fact who and what belonged to the KKK and there were no Republicans among them.


I have to laugh at republicans who lie about their own party who was complicit in the slavery and racism.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Don't use that lousy excuse. Those like you bitch about globalism, you support trump because he tells you he's America first, but when it comes to race, suddenly you're a globalist, concerned with things that happen in other countries so as yo can excuse your mother fucking racism.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




Heritage, history, culture, family, ect. normal stuff.


You do know that the South tends to be MORE patriotic than the rest of the country, right? THe issues that drove secession have been long settled. No one is pushing for slavery or secession any more.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




IM2, I asked you to use the term, "Evul Wacism". Why are you not doing that?

It would be perfect in this post of yours. Really give you the perfect "retarded child" vibe you are so obviously going for.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Makes what plain? That slavery remains legal? And...? That doesn’t change anything about the views of Americans on blacks of that time. You rely on censorship and bastardized history. Says more about you.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Heritage, history, culture, family, ect. normal stuff.
> 
> 
> You do know that the South tends to be MORE patriotic than the rest of the country, right? THe issues that drove secession have been long settled. No one is pushing for slavery or secession any more.



Bullshit


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Is that how they say it at your Tuesday night Klan meetings?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are aware the KKK lynched just as many white people as black, no? Probably not, because you're pretty fucking oblivious.
My grandma stopped 3 of them from hanging her dad with a butcher knife, boy.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the blob supporters will believe Prager U professors.
> ...



That is what they believe on other subjects anyway.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 9, 2020)

Celebrating the heritage of a group of people who fought a war to retain the right own, rape, buy and sell human beings seems a bit dicey.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 9, 2020)

God Bless Him.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Which day will be lynching day?


Right after Trump wins re-election, Derp.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> I just got the expanded schedule.  These are the commemorative days of all the things we remember about the Confederacy
> 
> April 1 - Confederacy Day
> April 2 - Lynching Commemorative Day
> ...


What a pile of Woketard bullshit.

As to inbreeding, the royals of Europe set the record on that, dumbass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Celebrating the heritage of a group of people who fought a war to retain the right own, rape, buy and sell human beings seems a bit dicey.


Wait what?!

Really you don't know about the yankee factory owner sweatshop-runners that imposed tariffs on Southern goods just to process them?
In the US?

That's more what the war was about, sister.

They tried to tell us all down south we were just peons and they could do what the fuck they wanted. Meanwhile, we're the supply of their agriculture and cotton. That's the reality of how that was.

How many peppers are grown in NY, hmm? This is reality here.
Slavery was not very prevalent here. The rule was if you made it South of uh-oh..St.Johns or St. Mary's river, you were a free man here and accepted as such.
Not many slave-bounty people cared to traverse the terrain to get down heanh.
There's a shit-ton of things that can kill ya.
Mad blacks, sympathetic crackers, Diamondbacks, Moccasins, Gators, Crocodiles. Hostile against yankees Indians. Swamp. Quicksand.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Celebrating the heritage of a group of people who fought a war to retain the right own, rape, buy and sell human beings seems a bit dicey.


Except nobody fought the war for those reasons, dudette.

Raping slaves was illegal, and no one fought the Civil War for the right to engage in the slave trade which had been banned internationally for decades.

So if your claim is right, why didnt Grant let his slaves go free? Why were Missouri, Kentucky, and Maryland allowed to keep their slaves for years?

why did the South reject Lincolns offer to make slave ownership protected with a Constitutional amendment?

You dont know because all you want to know is what supports your perspective on the Civil war and really dont know jack shit about it at all.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.


The hate  for blacks never ends does it?


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Because they were really Republicans.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 9, 2020)

God bless the guardians of history!

Everyone else can go to hell!


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Which day will be lynching day?
> ...


How? It was the Confederacy that engaged in murder, rape, enslavement, and no right to a trial. I see no honor in neither event. The results were the same.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> God bless the guardians of history!
> 
> Everyone else can go to hell!


I'll bet they've got a front row seat waiting for you.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


You slavers lost.

Get over it.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...


Yea, thanks! We wouldn't want them to erase the history of murder, rape, enslavement, and racism, that defined the confederacy. No one will forget.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.
> ...


Yea, versions that involved money and power over a race of human beings.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Celebrating the heritage of a group of people who fought a war to retain the right own, rape, buy and sell human beings seems a bit dicey.


You mean the USA?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



Davis was imprisoned for 2 years.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating the heritage of a group of people who fought a war to retain the right own, rape, buy and sell human beings seems a bit dicey.
> ...



Nope, they called themselves the confederacy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


But you described the USA. Selective history, eh? That’s an agenda.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



hmmm...nope.  Accurate history.  As opposed to your revisionist version.  At the time of the Cival War, the Confederacy seceded over the right to own human beings which was being threatened.  As of 1863, all slaves in the US were declared free. The Confederacy continued To fight for their right (to own human beings).

Now you want to celebrate a heritage built around the institution and preservation of slavery without taking responsibility for it.

I think recognizes that the entire US, such as it existed, had slavery at one time, but states one by one were abolishing.  Except for those that would form the confederacy and a few others.  

I don’t recall the rest of the country choosing to honor the right to enslave.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Some facts Wokesters dont like to ackowlege:
1) Far more slaves were sold in markets under the US flag than the flag of the Confederacy or the CBF.
2) ALL slaves were brought to the US and sold under the US flag, and never the  Confedereate flag or the CBF.
3) The Civil War was fought by the USA for two years before a ban on slavery was made and only applied to states in rebellion, not loyal slave states like Mayland, Kentucky and Missouri or West Virginia.
4) The US Army used slaves to assist their officers and staff that still owned slaves during the Civil War, like Grant did.
5) The slaves that were repatriated were ALL repatriated by US courts.
6) In the War of 1812, the Brits used freed slaves in their forces and when recaptured, US courts repatriated them to their owners, and this was long before the Confederacy, so did the US Army fight to preserve slavery? The US government?

Lol Woketards juss cant hep demselves!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> hmmm...nope.  Accurate history.  As opposed to your revisionist version.  At the time of the Cival War, the Confederacy seceded over the right to own human beings which was being threatened.  As of 1863, all slaves in the US were declared free. The Confederacy continued To fight for their right (to own human beings).


So didnt Kentucky, Missouri and West Virginia and Maryland not also secede since slavery was legal in their states also?

BECAUSE THE WAR WAS NOT ABOUT SLAVERY, doodette!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I don’t recall the rest of the country choosing to honor the right to enslave.


You mean like Maryland, Delaware, West Virginia, Kentucky, Missouri and the Indian territories?

They all 'honored' the right to own and keep slaves and were still in the Union.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The war was not about slavery, gf. It was about tariffs on goods produced in the South.
Yeah, some 2nd-tier shnook wrote some stuff, but that doesn't reveal the whole picture.
FL was predominately a non-slave state, yet they joined the war in earnest, because there is much agriculture here.
The tariffs were BS.
Inter-US tariffs? As the girls say: "Oh Hell No"
Shiet, some land my grandma owned used to be a Civil War rifle range, I got all kindsa lime-covered bullets in a jar..somewhere.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Which day will be lynching day?




Every day till the sister humpers get hold of IM2.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Jefferson Davis raised regiments to defend America from murderous thugs that invaded to kill Americans and take away their arms.  God bless him.
> 
> That shithead Lincoln raised thug regiments to kill Americans and take away their arms.  Piss on him.


You need to get back on your meds.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


 So, "elective procedures" don't matter to the Canadian commie system of "health care?"

Very interesting!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating the heritage of a group of people who fought a war to retain the right own, rape, buy and sell human beings seems a bit dicey.
> ...


Raping slaves was perfectly legal......they were your property
There was an active slave trade in the US, slaves were openly bought and sold. 
Every nation that had slaves was able to end the practice without killing 600,000 people.  The Confederacy was not


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Breaking News...
> 
> 
> The South lost the Civil War.




But the south got the blue states to pay for there cheap standards of living 

 

So who really lost?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News...
> ...



...and the south stole all of their jobs too. While the north was in an economic slump for decades, the south was always booming.


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 9, 2020)

A heritage of what?  I'm not making any judgement here, it is just that I associate celebration of heritage with food, and observing customs and traditions.  I can understand a memorial to the fallen, but heritage pertains to the descendants. From my Georgia born wife I only know of the Southern heritage thing of eating black-eye peas on New Years Day.  I know she'd want no part of this Confederate Heritage month and so won't go to her for any sort of explanation.

An inclusive Southern Heritage month I could understand.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 9, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News...
> ...



Everyone.  The South was much wealthier than the North prior to the Civil War, but much of that wealth was based on the value of slaves.  The South fought for the wealth of their aristocracy.  A strong young male sold for as much as $10,000.  Lincoln wasn't proposing reimbursing slaves owners for the loss of that equity in free their slaves, and further, demanded that plantation owners give each slave 40 acres and a mule, so the plantation owner would lose both his slaves AND his land and become impoverished.  But why the sharecroppers took up arms on their behalf is beyond me.

The South was physically destroyed.  Atlanta was burned, and the southern states have been dirt poor ever since.  After the war, the Carpetbaggers came down in gangs from the north and stole whatever wealth they could find - jewellry, art works, anything they could pirate.  The North/South divide endures to this day, and white Southerners take an inordinate amount of pride in having lost a ridiculous and futile war.

Tell me how anyone was better off for the decision to secede and declare war on the Union.  The fact that Southerners still want to celebrate these wrong headed idiots who turned brothers against brothers just tells me that they aren't thinking this thing through very well.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Translation you have never been to the south ..


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



1.  You cannot spell "civil."

2.  NO, all slaves in the US were NOT "declared free" in 1863.  

PROVE ME WRONG ON THIS, LIGHTWEIGHT!


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


 
"A strong young male sold for as much as $10,000."  

SOURCE?

(Watch this, folks!)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



In her defense she is a good Canadian, been on here awhile no matter how ill formed her revisionist history is


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


She’s consulting her DNC-ipaedia fact checker right now.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> A heritage of what?  I'm not making any judgement here, it is just that I associate celebration of heritage with food, and observing customs and traditions.  I can understand a memorial to the fallen, but heritage pertains to the descendants. From my Georgia born wife I only know of the Southern heritage thing of eating black-eye peas on New Years Day.  I know she'd want no part of this Confederate Heritage month and so won't go to her for any sort of explanation.
> 
> An inclusive Southern Heritage month I could understand.


Black Eyed Peas, fried chicken, watermelon and hunting.

Squirel hunting with a 22 only counts if you get em in the head.

Oh, and blowing shit up.


----------



## keepitreal (Apr 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.


Too fucking bad


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


People can be manipulated.  Look at the 95% Prog controlled media/entertainment complex. It sends people into convulsions over the most trivial things. And continues its propaganda even with the potential fate of a nation and the planet itself in jeopardy.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Apr 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


Well, there are many RINOs that are in political office. It is kinda strange why would they bring this up since it was already declared decades ago by seven states.  And why would they bring this up during the Christian's holidays.
And the old South was under the control of the Democrat party until the 70's, which the majority of them voted against the civil rights act. . But why they don't bring that up?
But those who honors this day. That they pledges their allegiance to the confederate flag.

Mississippi Secretary of State Michael Watson






__





						Confederate History Month - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





This gold star child in this video is acting very peculiar.




			https://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/national-politics/article241834661.html


----------



## Aletheia4u (Apr 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.











						Jacksonian democracy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						John Quincy Adams and abolitionism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Why Andrew Jackson’s Legacy is So Controversial
					

The seventh president has a particularly harsh record when it comes to enslaved people and Native Americans.




					www.history.com
				




well


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Heritage, history, culture, family, ect. normal stuff.
> ...




You are incorrect.









						Smaller Majority "Extremely Proud" to Be an American
					

This Independence Day, most in the U.S. are proud to be an American, including 54% who say they are "extremely proud" and 27% who are "very proud." The percentage saying they are "extremely proud" is down from a decade ago.




					news.gallup.com
				











So, you have been proven to be wrong. 

Now demonstrate that your hatred of the South is not fact or reality based, by not changing your position one bit.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll,
> 
> Shut the fuck up boy until you produce the national policy of anti white discrimination I asked you to show 3 years ago.




im2, This game you play, I don't have the white guilt that it plays on, not a single ounce of it. 


I hope that you are only doing this, to play act for your lib friends, so they think.... something about you. 


Because if you think I can't see right though it, if you think that your antics mean anything to me....


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




If he did know it, he would lie about it. These people lie about the meaning of the word "not".


----------



## August West (Apr 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


Keeping Mississippi a place where no one wants to go. What a great campaign slogan!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...



You mean he declared it as "Confederate Racist Traitor Month".


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Every confederate civil war group I follow on Facebook pays respect to blacks like I never seen before.  They honor black soldiers men and women. It’s the complete opposite of how democrats talk about southern confederates



How in the hell do you pay respect to someone you enslaved, raped, maimed, dehumanized and murdered.  It would be like saying Nazis pay respect to Jewish folks who suffered in the Holocaust.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Every confederate civil war group I follow on Facebook pays respect to blacks like I never seen before.  They honor black soldiers men and women. It’s the complete opposite of how democrats talk about southern confederates
> ...


Well when you stop lying about history, then you can understand..


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...



Not all history is to be celebrated, you don't see Germans celebrating the Holocaust idiot.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The liar is you Trump Humper, I guess next you are going to tell us that the Confederacy treated their slaves great.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.
> ...



You mean there are lies that are told by folks like you about the Civil War.


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


There was once a thread on here and some right wing lunatic claimed black people should be thanking white people for slavery.
I kid you not.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Which day will be lynching day?
> ...



No you can't, because they are one and the same.  Who made up the Confederacy?  The same racist who raping, maiming, beating and murdering black folks.  Duh.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


Get the dual citizen congress critter and make up a hemp noose. Put it on the AM news LIVE so people can watch it while they eat their grits and are fixin to get to work.I'd imagine the REAL black folk(non-dual citizen-non Ebonics speaking) would get a kick out of it too. They're as southern as anyone !


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It's the mindset.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Lol most people in the south never seen a black never mind own a slave haha.. learnnnn history .. your so dumb.. free blacks didn’t run to the north they joined the south, many black slaves stayed with the slave familes; 25% of the blacks that went north died, and were treated like shit. Booker T. Washington  wrote that the northern intellectuals did not understand the southerners and he felt more comfortable w southerners he did Northerners.. 


Learn  history.. Promoting democratic narrative of black history it’s like you’re begging for a welfare it’s embarrassing man stand up for yourself


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



You're right they shouldn't be telling the people the truth, they should be giving them HOPE.  Smfh.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Urban slave plantations you democrats own


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I am from the South idiot and there was a HUGE migration of black folks living in the South to the North, why in the hell do you think there are so many black folks in Michigan, Ohio, etc.  Free black folks that worked on the plantation that had no means to leave became what?  Sharecroppers that were still being screwed over by white land owners.  Why in the hell do you think we had a Civil Rights Movement in the South if the South was great and whites treated black folks so fairly.  You are just a stupid ass ignorant racist from Boston who doesn't know his head from his ass.


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





Mirabeau said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Okay..yeah, I caught that, too. What a load!


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Wow. That is completely ignorant of you.


The Confederacy was a regional (the south) government of states that rebelled against the National government.

Lynching was mob attacks on people for various reasons from informal law enforcement to racial terrorism, that was found though out the nation as as whole, not limited to the South. 

TO say they are the same thing is just a... oh, right.


You are lying. Sorry, and I'm the guy that started the thread the Lesson of Charlottessville.


Yeah, your lie is dismissed. 

My point stands. 


Lynching and the Confederacy are two distinct historical events. Obviously you can honor one, without honoring the other.

D'uh.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 10, 2020)

That is NOT the Florida State flag, buddy, and never will be.
Keep dreaming.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


YES MANY BLACK SOUTHERN DEMOCRATS and to this day! Hate blacks . Look at urban slave plantations!

I grew up in black Boston, many of my class mates wanted to move.. guess where not more north lol THE SOUTH! Why do you think all the black colleges didn’t shut down and move up north? Because the south is less racist. 

CNN just had the black mayor of Chicago on, where 70% of the deaths are blacks. You think they would have asked her tough questions!? Noooooo they TEE her a question to bash trump then asked about funny you tube videos she has created.. 

That bitch is OWENED by the left. That was democrat ownership to the definition!  Wake up


----------



## August West (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Trailer parks aren`t white Republican plantations?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


They overwhelmingly vote democrat..


----------



## August West (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Bullshit. There isn`t a rural county in my state that votes Democrat. Those people don`t report their income from cooking meth and growing weed and they spend their welfare money on guns. See how ignorant you sound with your daily bigotry? We can play that game too.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 10, 2020)

Racism was and is a problem North and South. Race-based slavery and then a century of Jim Crow, followed by a Republican “Southern Strategy” that appealed to racist whites (everywhere) left a uniquely terrible legacy we all still must deal with.

From out of all that deep, deep oppression and inequality and institutionalized segregation, a lot of hopelessness arose — but also liberating movements and leaders. The African-American working people and middle classes have had to work extraordinarily hard, and overcome more shit than most white people can imagine, just to survive and get to where they are today. In the process they have helped define our unique culture, even as they challenged our nation to live up to its ideals. Historically speaking, neither Republicans nor Democrats get a pass on racism.

It was Republicans under Lincoln who “saved the Union” by defeating the Confederate rebellion (whose very “cornerstone” was to preserve race slavery). To celebrate or commemorate that Confederate rebellion (as opposed to somberly remembering its tragedy) is a betrayal of our nation’s best Republican traditions, as well as a profound insult to African-Americans.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yep that's true. And most of these guys here have made that comment to me since I've been here.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Racism was and is a problem North and South. Race-based slavery and then a century of Jim Crow, followed by a Republican “Southern Strategy” that appealed to racist whites (everywhere) left a uniquely terrible legacy we all still must deal with.
> 
> From out of all that deep, deep oppression and inequality and institutionalized segregation, a lot of hopelessness arose — but also liberating movements and leaders. The African-American working people and middle classes have had to work extraordinarily hard, and overcome more shit than most white people can imagine, just to survive and get to where they are today. In the process they have helped define our unique culture, even as they challenged our nation to live up to its ideals. Historically speaking, neither Republicans nor Democrats get a pass on racism.
> 
> It was Republicans under Lincoln who “saved the Union” by defeating the Confederate rebellion (whose very “cornerstone” was to preserve race slavery). To CELEBRATE (as opposed to somberly remember) that rebellion now is a betrayal of both the best Republican traditions, as well as a profound insult to African-Americans.


Well said Mr. Paine.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What people made up the Confederacy?  People that had just come over from Europe.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



What am I lying about Drag?  

*Stephanie Grisham: Trump wants to 'send message of hope' to Americans about restarting economy*









						CNN’s Chris Cuomo: It’s ‘Bulls**t’ That Trump Wants To Give People Hope Amid Coronavirus | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Each and every negro in the USA whose ancestors were brought here as slaves should get down on his/her knees and give thanks each and every day for that fortuitous event.  Otherwise, they would still be in the steaming, fetid jungles of Africa, dying of malaria, Ebola, AIDS, malnutrition and countless other maladies, subsisting on bushmeat and grass soup.  

Got it?


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No, they weren't. 


There is nothing wrong with Southern's having some regional pride. It was over 150 years ago, why do you care?


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...nope.  Accurate history.  As opposed to your revisionist version.  At the time of the Cival War, the Confederacy seceded over the right to own human beings which was being threatened.  As of 1863, all slaves in the US were declared free. The Confederacy continued To fight for their right (to own human beings).
> ...



West Virginia didn't come about till the war was under way. The republican government created it which still to this day is a controversy because it wasn't ratified by the absent southern states so under the constitution what is today West Virginia is still actually part of Virginia. 
My ancestor who fought for the confederacy was a part of the Monroe county guards which at the time was county in Virginia and later it became part of the 27th Virginia and the famous Stonewall brigade.  Some say it still is legally under the constitution actually the state of Virginia.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 10, 2020)

Check on 


JimBowie1958 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > A heritage of what?  I'm not making any judgement here, it is just that I associate celebration of heritage with food, and observing customs and traditions.  I can understand a memorial to the fallen, but heritage pertains to the descendants. From my Georgia born wife I only know of the Southern heritage thing of eating black-eye peas on New Years Day.  I know she'd want no part of this Confederate Heritage month and so won't go to her for any sort of explanation.
> ...


Check on all of that including shooting a squirrel in the head, out of the top of a tree with a single shot 22. I only pulled that off once though but it's how I learned to shoot. I'm still a pretty good shot. I fired expert with the M16 the first time I picked one up. The military just loved getting southern boys because with all the hunting they were already at least half way trained and ready to roll.


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Civil war had nothing to do with slavery,, EVERYONE  knew it was ending. It was cheaper to pay them then to house them.
> we need to get democrats out of education.. they are morons



I reckon you read the Declaration of Secession from various Confederate states.  Which ones didn't centered on the issue of slavery?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



They also could have come by their own choice and been paid for their labor.......like other immigrants were allowed to do


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Civil war had nothing to do with slavery,, EVERYONE  knew it was ending. It was cheaper to pay them then to house them.
> ...


Ive totally have admitted the democrats wanted and still have slave plantations today,, THE ordinary people of the south didn’t care one way or another, and many blacks fought with them! Because the majority of southners weren’t fighting for democrats but for there independence from the north. 

I’m more then happy to talk about the elite democrats want for slavery, it’s never changed


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Nope, because if some white in them wants to, for some odd reason, vote dem, we don't flip out and try to destroy him.


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


As a matter of fact, I don't "Got it." Neither do you. I suggest you do some research.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 10, 2020)

Really amazing after 160 years you twats can't get over this shit and move on


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


And you've done such a wonderful job for the blacks too. Shoving them into ghettos, separating fathers from families with your welfare laws, making them all so hopeless and miserable they become junkies strung out on drugs. And keeping them down in that ghetto and dependent on your welfare and unemployed. I gotta say I never saw that kind of misery among blacks in the south while I was growing up so you've done very well indeed. Congratulations. I've gotta give credit where credit is due. Oh and getting them to kill so many of their own like you do in Chicago and your other utopian urban garden spots, nice touch!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Racist like you need to move to Siberia, where it's lily white and no black folks.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


But he’s right.. you all should be celebrating slavery lol


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No problem for me either.  I'm also willing to discuss it in terms of liberals vs conservatives if you'd like.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...


Republicans have never changed, and the left, democrats, Dixiecrats, have never changed.. and can be proven easily..


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 10, 2020)

THE NORTH:

*DEFENDING CIVIL WAR CHAMPIONS!!!!*


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Republicans have never changed, and the left, democrats, Dixiecrats, have never changed.. and can be proven easily..


Ok, let's discuss.  Now these Dixiecrats weren't at all concerned over "states rights" when they held the cards ten years earlier and were able to get the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 into federal law thereby suppressing legislation enacted by anti-slavery northern states.  But at the sight of the tide going against them and they packed their bags and seceded upon seeing the election of Lincoln and the handwriting on the wall.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have never changed, and the left, democrats, Dixiecrats, have never changed.. and can be proven easily..
> ...


Yes democrats wanted slavery still have it.. that will be my factual answer to all your comments .. BECAUSE ITS A FACT!


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Republicans have never changed, and the left, democrats, Dixiecrats, have never changed.. and can be proven easily..



As for the Republicans, their Lily White movement within the party started in Texas immediately after the civil war.





__





						TSHA | Lily-White Movement
					






					tshaonline.org


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have never changed, and the left, democrats, Dixiecrats, have never changed.. and can be proven easily..
> ...


Frederick Douglass Booker T. Washington Martha Luther King, were all Republicans


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Mirabeau, has, indeed, conducted YEARS of research with respect to matters of history, geography and race, with advanced degrees which bear witness to same.  It is an indisputable FACT that each and every negro in the USA today who is here due to his/her ancestors being brought from Africa as slaves owe a PROFOUND debt of gratitude for those who brought them here.  

Got it, NOW?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to break it to you, but the confederacy seceded from the US and formed its own country. So it is not US history that will be celebrated.
> ...




The American Civil War is not hidden away by any means. The struggle to preserve the Union and crush the traitorous rebels who would destroy America for the sake of the evil institution of slavery must not and will not be forgotten.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Racists such as you need to move to Burkina Faso, where it's coal black and no white folks.

Got it?


----------



## August West (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


They did Emmett Till a favor. Got it. Another thing I got is the fact that you don`t know a fucking thing about Africa which has 54 different countries. When the libraries reopen get yourself a book or two. Those are stacks of papers attached to one another on one side.


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...


Next time you see Mirabeau tell him he is full of crap.
Got it?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Really amazing after 160 years you twats can't get over this shit and move on


It is hard to forgive and forget the war in which your ancestors were invaded and conquored by a hostile gaggle of conscripted drunk Irishmen.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Really amazing after 160 years you twats can't get over this shit and move on
> ...



Nobody living today had any part in the decisions that lead to the civil war or participation in said war.  YOU were not invaded nor were you conquered.  That you continue to be butthurt over the loss of a war that happened 100 years before you were born, that had nothing to do with you whatsoever, shows what a snowflake you really are.

You expect black people to get over slavery because they've never been slaves.  You're worse.  You're not being discriminated against, denied housing or jobs or treated as a second class citizen, and you're more butthurt over the Civil War than blacks are over slavery.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> It is hard to forgive and forget the war in which your ancestors were invaded and conquored by a hostile gaggle of conscripted drunk Irishmen.



Maybe your ancestors shouldn’t have started a war with those conscripted drunk Irishmen.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

August West said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You meant to state, "54 different $h!tholes."  All are third-world hellholes now . . . but that was not the case under the rule of the white man.  The BEST thing that could happen to Africa is to reinstate colonialism and have the white man run the show.  

Oh . . . one more thing.  That ALSO goes for the American $h!tholes known as Baltimore, St. Louis, Chicago, Detroit, Compton . . . 

Mirabeau will bet good money that you pronounce "library" as "liberry."

(This is really toooo easy, folks!)


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You third-worlders always confuse intelligence with "crap."  

That's the reason you are third-worlders.

Got it?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Really amazing after 160 years you twats can't get over this shit and move on
> ...



Perhaps enslaving brown people wasn't the best course of action


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...


I'm Native American, dipshit.
Get off my land.
Got it?


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Mirabeau is a Native American . . . born in the best part of the best state of the best nation in the world, and, yet, Mirabeau has not one drop of Injun blood in him.  Mirabeau is lily-white, but ANYONE born in the USA is a NATIVE AMERICAN.  

It might interest you to know that Mirabeau's great, great grandfather was a leader of the Texas militia which drove the Injuns out of East Texas at the Battle of the Neches.  You might want to enlighten yourself with respect to that event.   It was a glorious battle which cleansed Mirabeau's corner of the world of the red man.  Mirabeau's farm on which he resides is near the battle site, and Mirabeau is responsible for the annual celebration  in which we honor the brave Texans who defeated the Injuns and sent them packing.

It's GOOD to be Mirabeau!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


My land now


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Mirabeau is a Native American . . . born in the best part of the best state of the best nation in the world, and, yet, Mirabeau has not one drop of Injun blood in him.  Mirabeau is lily-white, but ANYONE born in the USA is a NATIVE AMERICAN.  

It might interest you to know that Mirabeau's great, great grandfather was a leader of the Texas militia which drove the Injuns out of East Texas at the Battle of the Neches.  You might want to enlighten yourself with respect to that event.   It was a glorious battle which cleansed Mirabeau's corner of the world of the red man.  Mirabeau's farm on which he resides is near the battle site, and Mirabeau is responsible for the annual celebration  in which we honor the brave Texans who defeated the Injuns and sent them packing.

It's GOOD to be Mirabeau!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 10, 2020)

This thread is not about health care.  I just deleted over 50 posts that were completely off topic.  Please stick to the subject.  Thanks


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...


Rightwinger hates people who talk in the third person


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Mirabeau does not care what rightwinger thinks.

NEXT!


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



Under the rule of white men, the USA has turned into to a second world shithole.  

There is nothing funnier than an idiot who refers to themselves in the Third Person.  It is both condescending and indicative of massive ego problems, at the same time.  Trying to imply gravitas and importance to your racist drivel.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What is the pride in owner another human being, what pride do you take in treating another human as less than human, what is the pride in inventing the KKK and before you start whining about they weren't Southern that's bullshit.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



He is a racist fool just like you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



I got it that you are an ignorant, racist moron.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



I am not spreading racist bullshit like you and the fools giving you the likes.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Perhaps enslaving brown people wasn't the best course of action


Dude, it wasnt limited to brown people.

And some of the most prolific slave owners in the South were other blacks.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps enslaving brown people wasn't the best course of action
> ...



Oh so that makes it alright.  Smfh.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It is hard to forgive and forget the war in which your ancestors were invaded and conquored by a hostile gaggle of conscripted drunk Irishmen.
> ...


I was speaking for the South.

MY ancestors fought for the North and were from Indiana, lol.

Colonel John F Cheek led the Indiana 7th rifles regiment, and fought in many battles.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Ok I disagree


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




I've never heard or seen any Southern who celebrate his regional pride, by mentioning any of those things. 


You ever hear this song? Not one mention of slavery or the Klan. Funny how they seem to pick and choose. Like everyone else does. And you are living in a fantasy land.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Blacks are dying in Chicago who do you blame?


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> I've never heard or seen any Southern who celebrate his regional pride, by mentioning any of those things



Of course not,  they’re ashamed of it


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

Native American Slaves: Historians Uncover an Overlooked, Chilling Chapter in U.S. History
					

Here are three scenes from the history of slavery in North America. In 1637, a group of Pequot Indians, men and boys, having risen up against English c ...



					www.slate.com
				




*Europeans did not introduce slavery to this continent. Many, though not all, of the Native groups in the land that later became the United States and Canada practiced slavery before Europeans arrived. Native tribes, in their diversity, did not have a uniform approach to enslavement (given Americans’ propensity to collapse all Native people together, this bears reiterating). Many of those traditions also changed when tribes began to contend with the European presence. “There are many slaveries, and colonialism brings different slaveries into contact with one another,” historian Christina Snyder, who wrote a history of Native slavery in the Southeast, told me. Contact pushed Native practices to change over time, as tribes contested, or adapted to, European demands. But, broadly speaking, Native types of enslavement were often about kinship, reproductive labor, and diplomacy, rather than solely the extraction of agricultural or domestic labor. ....*​​*Historian Pekka Hämäläinen, in his 2009 book The Comanche Empire, writes of Comanche uses of slavery during their period of dominance of the American Southwest between 1750 and 1850. The Comanche exercised hegemony in part by numerical superiority, and enslavement was part of that strategy. Hämäläinen writes that Comanches put captives through a rigorous process of enslavement—a dehumanizing initiation that brought a non-Comanche captive into the tribe through renaming, tattooing, beating, whipping, mutilation, and starvation—but stipulates that once a person was enslaved, there were varying degrees of freedom and privilege she or he could attain. *​





__





						Walter Johnson | The Slave Trader, the White Slave, and the Politics of Racial Determination in the 1850s | The Journal of American History, 87.1 | The History Cooperative
					





					www.uvm.edu
				




​*By the time Morrison v. White went to trial, Alexina Morrison would claim that her whiteness made her free, but when Morrison and White first met, in the slave market, it might simply have made her more valuable. It is well known that slaveholders favored light-skinned women such as Morrison to serve in their houses and that those light-skinned women sold at a price premium. What is less often realized is that in the slave market apparent differences in skin tone were daily formalized into racial categories—the traders were not only marketing race but also making it. In the slave market, the whiteness that Alexina Morrison would eventually try to turn against her slavery was daily measured, packaged, and sold at a very high price.5*​*6*​​​*Length of cut and paste edited.**7*​​​*8*​​​*9*​​*    Freeman made explicit what lay behind the descriptions; according to the ideology of slaveholders' racial economy, which associated blackness and physical bulk with vitality, such bodies were useless for production. Light-skinned and slender, these women were the embodied opposites of those sought as field hands; their whiteness unfitted them for labor. For slave buyers, near-white enslaved women symbolized the luxury of being able to pay for service, often sexual, that had no material utility—they were "fancies," projections of the slaveholders' own imagined identities as white men and slave masters. Indeed, the description that Blakenly gave of Brooks's body was part of a courtroom effort to prove that her death had been caused by "improper intercourse" forced upon her by her buyer: Blakenly used a description of Brooks's body to impute a character to the man who had bought her.*​
* And so, at a very high price, whiteness was doubly sold in the slave market. In the first instance the enslaved women's whiteness was packaged by the traders and imagined into meaning by the buyers—into delicacy and modesty, interiority and intelligence, beauty, bearing, and vulnerability. These descriptions of enslaved light-skinned women, however, were projections of slaveholders' dreamy interpretations of the meaning of their own skin color. Indeed, in the second instance it was the buyers' own whiteness that was being bought. The fantasies they projected onto their slaves' bodies served them as public reflections of their own discernment: they were the arbiters of bearing and beauty; their slaves were the showpieces of their pretensions; their own whiteness was made apparent in the bodies of the people they bought. By buying ever-whiter slaves, the prosperous slaveholders of the antebellum South bought themselves access to ever more luminous fantasies of their own distinction.*


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard or seen any Southern who celebrate his regional pride, by mentioning any of those things
> ...


Democrat urban slave plantations?


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Democrat urban slave plantations?



Where are people being forced to work without pay?


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard or seen any Southern who celebrate his regional pride, by mentioning any of those things
> ...




I've never met any white, who feels actual shame over something done by other people, long ago.

I'm sure there are some. BUt they are pathetic lib cucks, and not Proud Southerns, who celebrate their regional pride, as well they should.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 321800




Very insulting to Southerns. Why are you so intolerant?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrat urban slave plantations?
> ...


I said urban slave plantations.. They get paid to vote democrat, and destroy the black community. It evolved because republicans stoped you democrats from slavery.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Very insultin



That is the intent.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Very insultin
> ...




But why is he such an asshole? To insult tens of millions of his fellow citizens who never did anything to him?


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> But why is he such an asshole? To insult tens of millions of his fellow citizens who never did anything to him?



Stop celebrating a shameful past and maybe you’ll stop being insulted.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > But why is he such an asshole? To insult tens of millions of his fellow citizens who never did anything to him?
> ...




Or maybe, he can stop being an asshole? Seems like that would be the more natural thing to do, then tell tens of millions of Americans, that they are not allowed to have any pride in their heritage and/or culture.

Especially since there is no complaint about the South, that people like you, can't/won't be using against proud, patriotic, AMERICANS, soon enough.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrat urban slave plantations?
> ...


You mean like military draftees?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > But why is he such an asshole? To insult tens of millions of his fellow citizens who never did anything to him?
> ...


Maybe you could stop being so Gawd Damned judgemental?

There is nothing shameful about the South or the Confederacy, jack ass.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> I've never met any white, who feels actual shame over something done by other people, long ago.


But these new 'reverse racists' are all about assigning racial guilt onto whites so they can use it in rhetorical justification for more laws and programs that discriminate against whites and Asians.

That is the whole point; being the rhetorical engine to pass out racial privilege and discrimination.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> You mean like military draftees?



Yes!


----------



## Missourian (Apr 10, 2020)

In every Southerners heart it's always noon on Wednesday...June 3rd,  1863.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Really amazing after 160 years you twats can't get over this shit and move on
> ...


You mean an act of treason by scumbags who would render the Union asunder for the sake of an evil institution and the arrogance of traitorous dogs who started a civil war in which they knew they had no chance of prevailing.

And never underestimate a drunken Irishman.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Aren’t you from...Canada?


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



You are obviously an angry, uneducated shrew; the kind of harridan who had to tie a pork chop around her neck to get the dog to play with her.

Mirabeau suggests that you seek the services of a neuro-psychiatrist who can properly prescribe the requisite and powerful medicinal substances someone suffering from your lamentable malady requires.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



FAIL!  

Thanks, however, for attempting, in your own feeble way, to participate in this discussion.

Do you desire Mirabeau to present you with a participation award?


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



If you are a liberal, you are a racist, through and through.

That's Psychology 101, which you obviously bypassed, probably due to the fact you were shooting up heroin in the bathroom during that class.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...




You ignorance is PROFOUND.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Speaking of picking and choosing, all those things are a LARGE part of their history.  So what part of Southern history should black folks celebrate since we were a huge part of that history.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



Let me know when you have something other than that bullshit racist propaganda.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I can’t believe you are in education.. scary


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



I desire Mirabeau to take that racist bullshit he is spewing and shove it up his ass.  Now run and tell that genius.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You should celebrate the slave markets, without which the vast majority of negroes would never have made it to the New World.

NEXT QUESTION!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If you are a white racist I guess there isn't.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You care about black people just not  the 700,000 babies killed every year? Interesting


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 10, 2020)

[QUOTE="Correll, post: 24417941, member: 53993]
Lynching and the Confederacy are two distinct historical events. Obviously you can honor one, without honoring the other.

D'uh.
[/QUOTE]

What are you honouring?


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Speaking of ignorance:  "YOU" ignorance is PROFOUND?

What part of 'de ghetto do you be from?

(Watch this, folks!)


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It’s no wonder that education is scary to you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 10, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Democrats were lynching blacks right up to the 1960s.



Those 'democrats' have been republican voters ever since...


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm not an expert on black history.  Would make sense to me though that F. Douglas and B.T. Washington were Republicans.  A book I read a few years ago that I found very interesting is Beale Street Dynasty, about the South's first black millionaire, Robert Church Sr (1839-1912).  He was a Republican also.

As for MLK, I've read that while a good portion of blacks switched to the Democrats during FDR's presidency, Barry Goldwater drove most of what was left over to the Democratic side and that MLK got the vote out for LBJ. 

About the only thing I take issue with you is the statement that slavery had nothing to do with the civil war and wondering which parties you believe represented the left and right back in the election of 1860 as you say things haven't changed?  

Otherwise, towards all here, I'm still confused with what Confederate Heritage is all about and why the distinction is drawn from a more inclusive Southern Heritage?


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Mirabeau deals in FACTS.

The FACT that you do not recognize that indicates that you possess a low IQ or are a victim of a ghetto "education."  Actually, both are probably true.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Facts, boy.  Mirabeau states FACTS.

Never forget that FACT.

Got it?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> You ever hear this song? Not one mention of slavery or the Klan...



This is a truly moving song — precisely because it is about the suffering of a working man and his family stuck in the middle of the Civil War, who did NOT have slaves. That does not change the fact that defense of slavery was the fundamental cause of the Confederate rebellion.

This song was written and made famous by a Canadian musician, whose mother was of Native American heritage, and the excellent group, “The Band,” was working with Bob Dylan at the time. Joan Baez also did a fine version of the song. It celebrates our common humanity, not the Confederacy.

To be sure, like “Gone With the Wind,” this song is the product of an American culture that treats our history primarily through a white prism. The Union cavalry officer George Stoneman, who “tore up the tracks again,” later took over responsibility for governing the swollen and divided population of Memphis, Tennessee. After three days of white rioting against freedmen in 1866 resulted in many black deaths and the destruction of all the black churches in the city (and after similar white riots against black soldiers in New Orleans), Radical Reconstruction forces in Congress were (temporarily) strengthened. This helped pass crucial post-war Amendments that were supposed to  guarantee that all African-Americans would never be enslaved again, and that they would have equal rights as citizens. But Memphis blacks were already “put in their place” and most were driven out of Memphis, never to return. Elsewhere in the South bitterness and white racism festered, and anti-black terrorism grew, until it was institutionalized under Jim Crow.

So, behind a beautiful Canadian song sadly invoking a mythical “Night They Drove Old Dixie Down” ... was real, ugly, tragic American history.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Some Asians also have a Confederate heritage. Some were even slave-owners. Also 12 members of the crew of the Confederate raider Shenandoah were native Hawaiians

Asians Fought For The Confederacy! | Civil War History Discussion

"Charles Chon, a Chinese National, was a private in Company K, 24th Texas Dismounted Cavalry Regiment, C.S.A. He was killed at the Battle of Franklin, TN, on Nov. 30, 1864, and is buried on the battlefield at the McGavock Confederate Cemetery. Another Asian-Confederate was William Henry Kwan of Co. B, 15th (or 12th) Virginia Battalion of Light Artillery. Kwan is a Cantonese (Chinese) name. The Military Image magazine showed his picture in their 1993 issue, where he appears to be of mixed Asian and Caucasian parentage. Another verified Asian Confederate is John Fouenty, a native of China, who was a cigar-maker in Savannah, GA, when the war broke out. He served in the Confederate army for a year, then was released because he was under age. Private Fouenty later returned to his native China. Research by Chinese-American researcher Shaie Mei Deng Temple of New Orleans, LA, reveals at least eighteen Asian-Confederates in various LA units, with names like Chou, Coo, Ding, Fai, Foo, Gong, Hai, Ho, Joung, Lin, Lee, Lou, Pang, Poo, Ting, and Wong.

Perhaps the most famous Asian-Confederate soldiers were the two sons of famed P.T. Barnum Circus world-renowned Siamese Twins, Chang and Eng Bunker. (The Thai twins took the name "Bunker" to Americanize themselves.) Chang & Eng, joined at the chest from birth, were devoted Confederates, tobacco growers, and slave-owners, living as farmers in North Carolina after they retired from the circus. In 1865, Gen. Sherman tried to conscript (draft) a most unwilling Eng for the Union Army, but could not, since Chang had not likewise been conscripted! If Sherman had known more about their family, he wouldn't have bothered to even try to draft a Bunker, so fierce was the family's devotion to the Confederacy. The twins had married the Yates sisters and had several children, rotating between each others' houses every few days. During the war, the Bunkers strongly supported the South, providing food, clothing, and nursing to Confederate troops. Chang's son, Christopher, served in Co. I, 37th Battalion, Virginia Cavalry. He was wounded and captured at Moorefield, WV, and spent several months in a Yankee POW Camp before being exchanged. He had to eat rats to keep from starving in the Yankee POW Camp. Stephen Bunker, son of Eng Bunker, joined the same cavalry unit. He was wounded at Winchester, VA, and again before war's end. He and his brother both became farmers after the war.

Pvt. Charley Pang, Co. G. 1st La Infantry En. Federal Rolls of Prisoners of war. Captured near Chickamauga, Ga., Sept. 20, 1863. Forward to Military prison, Louisville, Ky., from Nashville, Tenn., Sept. 30, 1863. Transferred to Camp Douglas, Chicago,Ill. in the city, about a mile south of the modern South Side Chinatown, Oct. 2 1863. Note: Co. G was named Orleans Light Guards Company."


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And? What does that have to do with this discussion?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



The only FACT you deal in, is the FACT that you are a racist POS.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh my God, you have taken that lying to a new level.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2020)

As for the actual topic, it seems to me that the relevant history can be recognized without trying to glorify the traitorous assault on the Union in the name of abject evil.

Many southerners fought hard for what they were told was a defense of their homes and families, but in truth they were appropriated for the most unjust of causes. Remember them, but be honest about what was really involved.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Southerns who fought for independence! You’re great Americans!


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Ahh . . . yes.  When one cannot engage in learned debate with Mirabeau, the only recourse is to hurriedly retreat to the old, mildewed, tattered, Jesse Jackson/Al Sharpton/Maxine Waters playbook, and call the learned, erudite Mirabeau a "racist." 

Does that make you proud?

(Watch this, folks!)


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Looks like we got us a new racist troll


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



FACTS are NEVER "racist."

This FACT has been brought to you free of charge by the great Mirabeau.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



Hate newbies trying to prove themselves

This troll won’t last long


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...
> ...


So Cinco de Mayo should not be celebrated? IM2  if people want to celebrate Kwanzaa or Hanukkha, they should be able to as individuals. If the state is going to endorse or recognize an event, there should be some way to satisfy and represent public interests and objections. If it violates the beliefs of citizens, those issues should be resolved first.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's all you've got????

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 10, 2020)

These sick racist Trump trolls actually do the world a favor...

By showing themselves dumber, MORE racist, MORE obnoxious even than their hero, they prove to many otherwise undecided folks exactly how dangerous and toxic Trump’s movement is.

Rational and serious people needn’t waste time with THEM.

There are, however, still many traditional Republicans and  Conservatives here who support Trump. These are the ones worth talking to, since most remember that Lincoln Republicans were Unionists, became Abolitionists, and fought a necessary and hugely important war against a Confederate Rebellion whose cornerstone was racial slavery.


----------



## two_iron (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Now this is just stupid Emily. Rethink your position. The confederacy, Cinco De Mayo and Kwanzaa have zero in common. So do you want to celebrate ISIS month? Because that is more applicable to the confederacy.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

two_iron said:


>





my2¢ said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...


Jtss knows nothing about black history and


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

two_iron said:


>


The republican plan was to free the slaves then ship them back to Africa or South America. Republicans also ended reconstruction with the 1876 Compromise. Seems these fact escape republicans in here.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 11, 2020)

two_iron said:


>


Our nation spilled so much blood, hundreds of thousands of lives, and we have spent hundreds of billions of USD providing welfare assistance to minority communities that if they still think we are racist against them, I dont really give a fuck any more. They are now gaming us for more free shit now, to hell with all of them that still play that race card.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Shut the fuck up idiot. Africa had cities, universities and everything else while whitey was dying from the bubonic ratfest.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's a lie. try again. Maybe you go look at government policies during the 20th, all of them before you speak.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



Learned debate, you're spewing racist bullshit.  Why would any black person be happy about the torture, raping, brutalization and murder that our ancestors had to endure.  Your whole premise is asinine.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



The only FACT that has been brought is the FACT that you are a racist POS.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've never met any white, who feels actual shame over something done by other people, long ago.
> ...




And even though we constantly call them on it, and everyone knows it,

they just play pretend,and somehow that is enough for them.


I cannot conceive of what the insides of their minds look like.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

two_iron said:


>



Who did Lincoln free them from?  Confederates.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wow, how many USD have provided welfare assistance to white communities?  How do you fools come to the conclusion that welfare was created for black folks.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Would you rather be getting raped by an elephant? Hello?


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Was it? Most whites were not of the Plantation Class. Most of the people fighting were not fighting FOR slavery, but because of other reasons, such as nationalism, or that a fucking ARMY was rolling into their country.

You ever live in the South? 



> So what part of Southern history should black folks celebrate since we were a huge part of that history.



Whatever parts they want. I've heard blacks talk fondly of the South, in a number of ways from the cuisine to  the strong family structure, to the beauty of the land to the music to the ole time religion.


When I visited the Birthplace of Robert E. Lee, they have local black actors and actresses telling tales of surviving slavery. A subject that they managed to avoid be boring on, very impressive.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



I’ve seen trolls like this before

They come on, taunt and post offensive material. They either tire of the game or get banned.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You ever hear this song? Not one mention of slavery or the Klan...
> ...




Agreed.  Or at least, even if his family did have a slave or two, the loss of them is not what he is singly about. 




> This song was written and made famous by a Canadian musician, whose mother was of Native American heritage, and the excellent group, “The Band,” was working with Bob Dylan at the time. Joan Baez also did a fine version of the song. It celebrates our common humanity, not the Confederacy.




I disagree. "Look, come see, there goes the Robert E. Lee!" is celebrating the Confederacy. The impact of the song, comes from celebrating the humanity of the people of the Confederacy, who then became our fellow Americans after the war.

"Richmond had fell"? Who cares about that? But the suffering of the people, who *cannot *empathize with that?



> To be sure, like “Gone With the Wind,” this song is the product of an American culture that treats our history primarily through a white prism.



*Used to* treat our history primarily through a white prism.



> The Union cavalry officer George Stoneman, who “tore up the tracks again,” later took over responsibility for governing the swollen and divided population of Memphis, Tennessee. After three days of white rioting against freedmen in 1866 resulted in many black deaths and the destruction of all the black churches in the city (and after similar white riots against black soldiers in New Orleans), Radical Reconstruction forces in Congress were (temporarily) strengthened. This helped pass crucial post-war Amendments that were supposed to  guarantee that all African-Americans would never be enslaved again, and that they would have equal rights as citizens. But Memphis blacks were already “put in their place” and most were driven out of Memphis, never to return. Elsewhere in the South bitterness and white racism festered, and anti-black terrorism grew, until it was institutionalized under Jim Crow.
> 
> So, behind a beautiful Canadian song sadly invoking a mythical “Night They Drove Old Dixie Down” ... was real, ugly, tragic American history.



What happened to "Virgil Cane"? We were just talking about him, and now you moved the focus to some people in Memphis? We were just talking about the suffering of the working man in the Confederacy, and now you seem to be implying that he was a racist murderer who burned black churches.?

I apologize if that sounded snarky, but here is my point.


You make the point that American history is seen "though a white prism" while in reality, right now, they are literally tearing down statues of "the Robert E' Lee".

You are acting like it is... the early 50s? You are ignore all the history books and classes taught since, that have been beating DOWN people like Virgil Cane, and denying the shared humanity with people like him.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Said the man that can't tell the truth about the word "not".


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Said the man that can't tell the truth about the word "not".


----------



## Nia88 (Apr 11, 2020)

Wouldn't have expected anything less from one of America's most racist state.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...


Link


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



You didn't mind getting raped by a Jackass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I can’t tell if you have a mental disorder but your want to be not treated  equal is only going to bring you more hardship, so thinking you deserve special treatment.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




FUck off. You liar.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Rolling into their country, this was the United States of America Jack.



> You ever live in the South?



Born and raised, how about you?



> So what part of Southern history should black folks celebrate since we were a huge part of that history.





> Whatever parts they want.



So you don't have a damn clue.



> I've heard blacks talk fondly of the South, in a number of ways from the cuisine to  the strong family structure, to the beauty of the land to the music to the ole time religion.



Of course you have, hell we grew up in the South and had to make some joy out of it.  Have you ever lived where you couldn't go into a bathroom, couldn't go into certain stores or restaurants, couldn't go down town and sit on a park bench.  Tell me have you ever lived in segregation.



> When I visited the Birthplace of Robert E. Lee, they have local black actors and actresses telling tales of surviving slavery. A subject that they managed to avoid be boring on, very impressive.



So that just made your day, they were telling the sick story of slavery not celebrating it.  Smfh.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Idiot what special treatment have I asked for.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Because you come off as black, maybe you are. And you think you should be treated differently because of slavery, we should ignore facts, and just agree with your version, you want us to believe in your stories of racism when after investigated turned out false.. you change the narrative of slavery, to fit your life.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1.  A distinction I am sure was great comfort for the people's who's families where in the path of that Army. NOT. My point stands. They were not fighting FOR slavery.

2. Yes. The whites there were very nice and have a distinct culture, that they were rightfully proud of and I never heard any of them citing past oppression of blacks as the reason.

3. THe bit where you say I don't have a clue, right before the long list I gave? That was stupid and dishonest of you.

4. They are rightfully proud of their heritage and culture. Your hate is blinding you.

5. Segregation was a long time ago. That fight was won a long time ago. The nation and the people have changed. YOu are living in the past.

6. They were celebrating their people's history. Your denial of that is not good.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The only asshole around here that thinks he is superior to everyone else is you.  You are trying to tell us His-Story instead of History.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why did Lincoln send the US Army South?



> 2. Yes. The whites there were very nice and have a distinct culture, that they were rightfully proud of and I never heard any of them citing past oppression of blacks as the reason.



What?



> 3. THe bit where you say I don't have a clue, right before the long list I gave? That was stupid and dishonest of you.



You have been stupid and dishonest about the South since you started running that DS.



> 4. They are rightfully proud of their heritage and culture. Your hate is blinding you.



Why would black folks be proud of the past of the South.



> 5. Segregation was a long time ago. That fight was won a long time ago. The nation and the people have changed. YOu are living in the past.



WTF is the topic of this thread.



> 6. They were celebrating their people's history. Your denial of that is not good.



Why in the fuck would they be celebrating slavery, that is like saying Jewish folks celebrate the Holocaust.  Smfh.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Dude your a black democrat with an Obama Avatar! 

From 2012-2016 3,500 blacks were killed in Chicago 

5,000 shot!  Democrats are using uneducated blacks to do there dirty work or killing off the black community.. WAKE UP ..  you have to have a little bit of a IQ


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Neither party is mine, not the Jackass or the Elephant.



> From 2012-2016 3,500 blacks were killed in Chicago
> 
> 5,000 shot!  Democrats are using uneducated blacks to do there dirty work or killing off the black community.. WAKE UP ..  you have to have a little bit of a IQ



What does that have to do with the price of tea in China dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Lol your pic is Obama! That’s a black nationalist talking point. “ i’m not a democrat or a republican“  but you support a black democrat that let blacks Continue to destroy themselves


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


*Full disclosure:*

Slavery Made America

"...by 1860, there were more millionaires (slaveholders all) living in the lower Mississippi Valley than anywhere else in the United States. In the same year, the nearly 4 million American slaves were worth some $3.5 billion, making them the largest single financial asset in the entire U.S. economy, *worth more than all manufacturing and railroads combined."*





*What's to celebrate about the defense of slavery?*


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That just shows how big of an idiot you are.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Lol and that’s why you struggle lol you refuse to take responsibility for your actions


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Damn man do you think before you post this bullshit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Take responsibility, stop blaming others


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

It is no surprise that Mississippi remains among the most blind and backward states in STILL pushing "Confederate Heritage Month."

Of all Confederate states, MISSISSIPPI was the least "white," the least "free," the most oppressive by almost every standard. In 1860, FIFTY-FIVE PERCENT of the population were BLACK SLAVES!

Slavery in the Deep South Mississippi delta was famously more miserable and more profitable than elsewhere. Even today, after a century of legal Jim Crow terror and segregation, Mississippi still has the largest percentage of African-Americans of any state in the nation, some 38%. The long bitter hard-core political resistance to granting African American rights and recognizing THEIR Southern "Heritage" continues to this day.

The tragedy of the Civil War was the tragedy of a war of rebellion to protect the slaveholders' whole way of life. Race slavery was the "cornerstone" of the civilization the Confederacy was protecting, and sought to extend, and it was counterposed to the fundamental principles we uphold today. The Confederate V.P. made all this crystal clear in his famous "Cornerstone Speech" -- today often conveniently forgotten by Confederate apologists -- made in Savannah and circulated without criticism throughout the South just a few weeks before the war began: Cornerstone Speech - Wikipedia

Real "Southern culture" is not "white" culture. It is not "Confederate" culture. The TRAGEDY of the South was its war of rebellion to protect slaveholders' economic and political dominance. That so many ordinary soldiers fought for and died in Confederate (and Union!) armies, does not change that terrible truth.

When we discuss the Confederacy and its legacy there is no escaping the fact that we are discussing slavery and its legacy -- Jim Crow segregation and racism. Racism was never ever  exclusive to the South. Slavery in many ways was an "original sin" of our culture as a whole, and it ultimately tore the country apart. Nostalgia for a beautiful mythologized "Confederate Heritage" not only insults our African American brothers and sisters and ignores THEIR suffering and struggles, THEIR "Heritage," it keeps us from realizing and accepting our COMMON American heritage of suffering, struggle, and --hopefully -- overcoming.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Take responsibility, stop blaming others



Unless those “others” are Democrats in which case you can blame the shit out of them for everything.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



Since that not how things were... And now you're going to be reported since we are not supposed to talk about peoples families.


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Reported twice.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Take responsibility, stop blaming others
> ...


Yes, the blame game goes only one way for Trump fanatics. It is expressed without restraint or common sense toward any opponent of their hero. Ordinary working people who have to choose between the two major parties often hold their nose and try to choose a "lesser evil," or recognize their vote is meaningless given the way our system works. But Trump fanatics believe anyone who opposes their hero is always "the enemy," and any insult or calumny is justified in fighting them.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Umm . . . because it was their only way to escape leopards, lions, black mambas, Ebola, amoebic dysentery, cannibals, etc.?  

If your ancestors were brought to the USA as slaves, then you need to thank Mirabeau's great, great, great, great grandfather, Mirabeau I, and all the other slave owners, because, without them, you would still be living in a mud hut in Burkina Faso, and you would not be in Mirabeau's nation collecting welfare, living in a "guvment" apartment, and have an Obamaphone.

YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



FACTS are NEVER "racist."

It would behoove you to remember that FACT.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...


Reported three times.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

My mom died 20 years ago and I'd like to beat  the life out of that pussy mirabeau for talking about my mom like that. The internet allows cowards like him this leeway and people who run places like this need to stop letting shit like this happen no matter how much they might agree with a persons racism. It's time these places began to be required to follow FCC  regulations and register like other more credible media sources. Every racist dickhead and clit should not be allowed to have forums just so they can spew their filth because they know nobody is going to do something. Maybe if these places were made to get licenses, this kind of shit will be reduced because fines have a way of changing things.


----------



## Mirabeau (Apr 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Mirabeau disagrees with you at this point, as he, unlike you, is not yet ready to


rightwinger said:


> Mirabeau said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Mirabeau disagrees with you, as he, unlike you, is not yet ready to declare Superbadbrutha a troll.  Agreed?


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> It is no surprise that Mississippi remains among the most blind and backward states in STILL pushing "Confederate Heritage Month."
> 
> Of all Confederate states, MISSISSIPPI was the least "white," the least "free," the most oppressive by almost every standard. In 1860, FIFTY-FIVE PERCENT of the population were BLACK SLAVES!
> 
> ...




i like that you mention the concept of "Original Sin". That seems far more clear than most posts on this topic.


I'm not Catholic, but my understanding of the concept of "Original Sin" is there is a collective guilt component to it, that has been used to justify ill treatment of, at least, women. 

"The first woman feel to the first temptation and damned us all, so the suffering of the world is your fault, you harlot" or something to that effect.


IMO, holding people responsible for crimes they did not commit, based on collective guilt, is insulting to those people.


And we can NEVER recognize our common heritage as Americans, if one group, ie southern whites, or lets face it, soon enough, whites, are to be singled out, as the bad guy, the bearer of Original Sin, for the celebration of the heritages of everyone else in our society.

That is what divides us. A bumper sticker on a car, some guy putting flowers on an ancestors grave, that doesn't hurt anyone.


BUt pointing to a population, and telling them, "YOU BEAR ORIGINAL SIN AND AS SUCH, ARE THE ONLY ONES WHO NOT ONLY ARE NOT ALLOWED TO BE PROUD, BUT YOU HAVE TO WALLOW IN GUILT FOR ALL OF TIME".


That is harmful to someone.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...


Facts aren't racist, but nut job racist drivel is. And that's what your "facts" are.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2020)

Mirabeau said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...



Sorry noob, ain’t playing


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Well, let's wait and see what the moderators do.
I'm new here and won't stick around if these "Stormfront" racists are not held accountable under the rules.
I understand your anger completely.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Take responsibility, stop blaming others
> ...


Depends I don’t put in boxes


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What are you responding to?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mirabeau said:
> ...


Give an example or STFU


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Make me, cuck.

Sorry. 


Make me, you cuck liar.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hearing democrats talk about racism is absolutely  Hilarious


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Smfh.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Love how Correll goes all potty mouth when he is getting mopped up in a thread


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 11, 2020)

Who runs 
Baltimore
Chicago 
Detroit 
St. Louis 
Camden 
Oakland 
Atlanta 
Louisiana????


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

“Who runs big cities in the U.S.?”

What an idiotic question to ask in a thread about a Mississippi Governor declaring a ”Confederate Heritage Month”!

Especially when the article cited itself points out:

“The ... governor is following the practice of several of his Democratic and Republican predecessors, and his action is drawing criticism from the state’s only African American congressman.... Mississippi is the last state with a flag that prominently features the Confederate battle emblem.”

But Jitss617 is unable to learn or think historically, and he doesn’t even want to read or respond seriously to the “Heritage” issues raised in the OP. He just wants another chance to promote partisan divisions, insult African-Americans and Democrats, and act as a “Troll for Trump.”


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Every big city is not run by a democrat and cities are dependent upon federal and state policies. The failures of republicans at the national level is just not what these guys want to admit. I live in a state that was ruined by a republican governor and legislature so who runs the cities is a weak diversion these guys always use when they are losing the argument.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Standard lib tactic number 3. Act like an asshole, and when the con responds appropriately pretend that they are the bad guy.


Effective, but have you ever considered what is says about you as a person?


1. It can only work, if people are so used to seeing you be an asshole, that they stop noticing it. ie you are an asshole.


2. That is the type of tactic you use, when on some level, you know you have lost the argument, and have to distract from that fact.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's because he doesn't know WTF he is talking about.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Southerns who fought for independence! You’re great Americans!



No they were traitors fighting against Americans.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No they were traitors fighting against Americans.



Not only traitors,  but incredibly stupid as to risk life and limb so their betters didn’t have to pay the help.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Still got the butt hurt going strong


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > No they were traitors fighting against Americans.
> ...


Every other nation managed to move on from slavery without massive bloodshed. 

Our Confederacy led us into a war that resulted in 600,000 deaths just so they could keep free labor. 

 Not a value worth celebrating


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Southerns who fought for independence! You’re great Americans!
> ...


Says the guy with a obama aviator lol a black democrat that owned slaves lol


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Standard lib tactic number 3. Act like an asshole, and when the con responds appropriately pretend that they are the bad guy.


Effective, but have you ever considered what is says about you as a person?


1. It can only work, if people are so used to seeing you be an asshole, that they stop noticing it. ie you are an asshole.


2. That is the type of tactic you use, when on some level, you know you have lost the argument, and have to distract from that fact.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What does Pres. Obama have to do with 'Confederates being traitors, Trump.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your talking loud, but you ain't saying shit.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




You're awful pissed off, over a fight that was over over a century before you were born.


Were you raised to hate, or did you come to this by yourself?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No I was raised DEALING with hate.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




My point about RW's behavior is clear and valid. YOu replied, but were unable to challenge it.

It thus stands.


Standard lib tactic number 3. Act like an asshole, and when the con responds appropriately pretend that they are the bad guy.


Effective, but have you ever considered what is says about you as a person?


1. It can only work, if people are so used to seeing you be an asshole, that they stop noticing it. ie you are an asshole.


2. That is the type of tactic you use, when on some level, you know you have lost the argument, and have to distract from that fact.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He is the democrat that oversaw urban slave plantations, and the destruction of black lives the daily murders and slaughter of blacks, the destruction of the black family, and education...  stop blaming southerns fighting for independence for all your failures..coward .. stand up for your self.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





You are obviously hating over a battle that was won over a century before you were born.


That is not "dealing with hate", that is you hating.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Awww tell us your sad story lol hahahha what did a white man say to you! Lol hahahahaha


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> “Who runs big cities in the U.S.?”
> 
> What an idiotic question to ask in a thread about a Mississippi Governor declaring a ”Confederate Heritage Month”!
> 
> ...



Just a prime example of when you have nothing, you try to change the narrative and make it about something else.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > “Who runs big cities in the U.S.?”
> ...


Says the black democrat lol hahaha


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What?  Why would I be hating over it, the Confederacy got their ass handed to them.  I had to deal with hate towards black folks growing up in the South.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Awww what hate did you go through you poor thing! Let’s trade stories I went to black schools growing up.. wanna play?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...



Says the Black Man.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Deny all you want lol proves more and more your Mentally unstable


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Probably because you were spewing that same racist bullshit you have been spewing on here.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Projecting!? “ I’m black damnit! I want to be equal to everyone!”  Lol I deserve it dam it!


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Did you just assume that his stories would be him being attacked by violent blacks...?


Wow. That is so revealing. 


I mean, do you realize what you just said about your own views of your own people?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



In your case, "I'm white and I'm right and superior to everyone who isn't."


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It's amazing how you racist hear one thing and blab out about something totally different.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I’m white and use logic and history, you use a false narrative to advance. Pathetic


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




He said, he had stories from growing up in a black neighborhood.


Your response seemed to assume that his stories would be about him being attacked by violent blacks.


Which reveals your own negative views of your own people.


IF that was not what your response was suggesting, then, what was it suggesting?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 322522




Completely correct.


Celebrating a symbol of regional pride is not a sign of disrespect to the symbol of the nation as  a whole.


While KNEELING during  a ritual where standing is done to show respect to the flag, is showing disrespect to the flag.


obviously.


Candycorn, do you consider yourself a Patriotic American?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You seem to be the one going all apeshit when your racist values are challenged


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





You were  an asshole, I was rude back to you, and you pretended that I was the one being an asshole.



Effective, but have you ever considered what is says about you as a person?


1. It can only work, if people are so used to seeing you be an asshole, that they stop noticing it. ie you are an asshole.


2. That is the type of tactic you use, when on some level, you know you have lost the argument, and have to distract from that fact.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

As I wrote earlier...

“Jitss617 is unable to learn or think historically, and he doesn’t even want to read or respond seriously to the “Heritage” issues raised in the OP. He just wants another chance to promote partisan divisions, insult African-Americans and Democrats, and act as a “Troll for Trump....”

This racist, little pos provocateur is still here, still ignoring the historical issues raised in the OP, still obsessed with ridiculing and laughing at people just for being black and voting for or admiring Obama. This is typical “Stormfront” behavior, utterly unacceptable to decent thoughtful Americans — whatever their other political views. That many Trump supporters think it IS acceptable behavior only illustrates their profound underlying intolerance, and their utter disrespect for the majority of American voters who twice elected Obama President.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> As I wrote earlier...
> 
> “Jitss617 is unable to learn or think historically, and he doesn’t even want to read or respond seriously to the “Heritage” issues raised in the OP. He just wants another chance to promote partisan divisions, insult African-Americans and Democrats, and act as a “Troll for Trump....”



This racist, little pos provocateur is still here, still ignoring the historical issues raised in the OP, still obsessed with ridiculing and laughing at people just for being black and voting for or admiring Obama. This is typical “Stormfront” behavior, utterly unacceptable to decent thoughtful Americans — whatever their other politicaJuviews. That many Trump supporters think it IS acceptable behavior only illustrates their profound underlying intolerance, and their utter disrespect for the majority of American voters who twice elected Obama President.
[/QUOTE]

Just to be clear, you EQUALLY are offended by who ridicule and laugh at people just for being white and or voting for TRump, AND think that the acceptance of this behavior, only illustrates their  profound underlying intolerance, and their utter disrespect for the half of American voters who elected Trump President?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No you use His-Story to peddle your racist bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Said the man that just assumed the black kids were violently attacking the white kid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


What have a said that was wrong? Sit down and listen to your self, you sound ridiculous


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Correll, you may look at all my posts. Nowhere will you see me acting in any way whatever like Jitss617. He is a troll and purposefully divisive, especially on the subject of race and party. I treat historical matters seriously. As for racism and party politics, where possible I seek to heal and unify, at the same time as I express my own opinion forcefully. I am not a fanatic nor partisan political activist. If anyone finds me acting like Jitss617 I hope they will bring these errors to my attention ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Correll, you may look at all my posts. Nowhere will you see me acting in any way whatever like Jitss617. He is a troll and purposefully divisive, especially on the subject of race and party. I treat historical matters seriously. Same with racism and party politics. Where possible I seek to heal and unify, at the same time as I express my own opinion forcefully. I am not a fanatic nor partisan political activist. If anyone finds me acting like Jitss617 I hope they will bring these errors to my attention...


Why ad hominem? Debate me on facts .. I beed to the Paine library you sir are no Thomas Paine


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Correll, you may look at all my posts. Nowhere will you see me acting in any way whatever like Jitss617. He is a troll and purposefully divisive, especially on the subject of race and party. I treat historical matters seriously. As for racism and party politics, where possible I seek to heal and unify, at the same time as I express my own opinion forcefully. I am not a fanatic nor partisan political activist. If anyone finds me acting like Jitss617 I hope they will bring these errors to my attention ...




I did not accuse you of acting like that yourself, though I am glad to hear you do not. 

My point was you were on him about a behavior. That behavior is one that I get, all the time from the other side, reversed. 


I just wanted an acknowledgement from you, that you find that behavior equally bad, no matter which side it is come from or which side it is targeting.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What have you said right?  You want ridiculous, look in the mirror.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2020)

*"I’m white and use logic and history, you use a false narrative to advance. Pathetic."*

LOL! You don't use logic and you are trying to make the confederacy America when it was not.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2020)

I thought the south celebrated slavery every month?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


No one can have a serious back and fourth with you if you don’t admit your Alliance to the democrat party..  take responsibility


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't have an alliance to the Democrat Party, do I vote Democrat more than Republican?  Probably so.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 12, 2020)

It's like arguing with a 12 year old, and not a very bright one at that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Dude stop posting ,, you know not what you say.. maybe autisim? And be honest.. democrats love you in here they keep pawing you off lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...







That is what folks think about Bootlickin Candace Owens threats.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You make racist democrats very happy haha


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You make ALL racist happy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I’m not a democrat lol


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Neither am I.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 Ok black democrat lol


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If it makes you sleep better, racist.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Lol you have a urban slave plantation owner AS YOUR AVITAR ! HAha


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 does indeed argue like an obnoxious, not very bright 12 year old -- but he's much worse than that. He's a troll trying to stir up racism and angry responses. Jitss617 loves to accuse everyone he doesn't like of being "a Democrat" --as if that or just voting for Obama was something to be ashamed of!

"Republican!" "Democrat!" "Independent!" -- Who gives a shit?

The profiteers of the system, the Wall Street crony capitalists, the military industrial warmongers -- very few of THEM truly care how we vote. So long as the big boys stay in control, the voters could vote for a Talk Show Host and they would still be happy.

I read here that Jitss617 used to be active on the fascistic "Stormfront" site. Maybe I'm mistaken about that. Maybe it was somebody else. Anyone know more?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



She is in for a surprise
Republicans don’t vote for black people


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





psst guess who voted for them lol


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Tell us how many there are today.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How many do democrats attack and push out of black neighborhoods? Hundreds of thousands since the 60’s


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

View attachment 322714

Every one of them heroic Lincoln Republicans who supported the Union in CRUSHING the Confederate Rebellion! Brave fighters for a democratic Reconstruction of racist America! Organizers and leaders of African-American freedmen and soldiers against the KuKluxKlan! Pioneers in bringing public schools to the South (for poor whites too)!

These were pioneers for racial equality who would have been proud to know their great great grandchildren might live to see a man like Obama elected President, who would despise the backward Mississippi politicians who today still celebrate a  "Confederate Heritage Month" and even fly a Confederate-style flag over the goddamned Mississippi Statehouse. These men would spit at an ignorant racist pipsqueak like Jitts617!

Most, but not necessarily all, would today be active Democrats.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> man like Obama elected President


3,500 blacks were murdered in his home town, 2012-2016.. he was working for racist democrats,, he did nothing , more blacks were reliant on welfare after his 8 years.. your factuality misinformed or extremely ignorant and racist.. you probably hate blacks that want to be independent from
Welfare, and want opportunity.. huh? Be honest


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Still can't say a word about the topic, can you?

Why not YOU be honest and tell us you support the Mississippi Republicans who TODAY fly the Confederate Flag? That you yourself would have proudly been among the white Neo-Confederate KKK mobs that fought (and finally defeated) the brave black Reconstruction politicians whose pictures you show?

What an ignorant, lying, racist p.o.s. you are!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Still can't say a word about the topic, can you?
> 
> Why not YOU be honest and tell us you support the Mississippi Republicans who TODAY fly the Confederate Flag? That you yourself would have proudly been among the white Neo-Confederate KKK mobs that fought (and finally defeated) the brave black Reconstruction politicians whose pictures you show?
> 
> What a lying racist p.o.s. you are!


First off you uneducated moron that is not a confederate flag that is a southern unity flag,  confederate soldiers consisted of whites blacks Spanish Latinos Asians Indians.. your trying to force this narrative of racism makes you the racist! You probably don’t even know the definition of racism.. STOP LYING TO BLACKS! Enough


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Give it up snowflake. Just admit you got your historical "education" from Storm Front commenters just as ignorant as yourself.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Give it up snowflake. Just admit you got your historical "education" from Storm Front commenters just as ignorant as yourself.


Can’t argue facts, sticking to your racist narrative, got cha, why you democrats are losing so many black voters


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> View attachment 322714
> 
> Every one of them heroic Lincoln Republicans who supported the Union in CRUSHING the Confederate Rebellion! Brave fighters for a democratic Reconstruction of racist America! Organizers and leaders of African-American freedmen and soldiers against the KuKluxKlan! Pioneers in bringing public schools to the South (for poor whites too)!
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with celebrating Confederate heritage.

No ethnicity is perfect and  pure, so piss off somewhere you can find a perfect race of people.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

So what “ethnicity” does “Confederate Heritage” celebrate?
Whites? Blacks? Irish? Protestants?
Republicans? Democrats?

We are talking about the use of STATE POWER today to celebrate CONFEDERATE (not “Southern”) heritage in Mississippi. But the Confederate rebellion was a DISASTER for Mississippi, and Mississippi today has the largest % of African-Americans of any state in the U.S. — and a long brutal history of white racism.

We are not talking about what bumper stickers individuals put on their pickup trucks here. We are talking about a political and government issue, and a historical reckoning. Unfortunately, too many populist politicians in Mississippi are still using this issue to rally white voters nostalgic for an era of white supremacy, or perhaps they are just afraid of losing votes by reaching out to reconcile with African-Americans and Democrats.

As long as progressive Republicans and Democrats can’t unite to get beyond such old nonsense, the state of Mississippi will suffer. It will lose commercial opportunities. It will remain trapped in its backwardness and partisan political divisions, sunk in a fundamentally divisive nostalgia.

Every other southern state has taken the image of the Confederate Battle Flag off their state flags and away from their court houses and government buildings. But not Mississippi — which was MAJORITY BLACK SLAVES at the time of the Confederate Rebellion!

It is long past due for Mississippi’s political class, especially its Republicans, to recognize their responsibilities to lead the state toward progress and reconciliation. Frankly, many Mississippi Republican leaders feel this issue hangs heavily on their shoulders, and they would be happy to eject this dead weight of history if they could.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> So what “ethnicity” does “Confederate Heritage” celebrate?
> Whites? Blacks? Irish? Protestants?
> Republicans? Democrats?
> 
> ...


You uneducated, buffoon moron Brazil celebrates the. Confederacy every year


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

LOL. By all means, move to Brazil!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> LOL. By all means, move to Brazil!


Why I’m a proud confederate soldier still here in America, I celebrate every day! You can’t stop me lol I celebrate with blacks, Latinos. I love it


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Well some do believe they won the war but lost the battle.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

This post was about what the STATE of MISSISSIPPI is doing. In my own State of Florida, our Democratic & Republican governors & mayors and city councils have voted to remove almost all the old statues and flags of the Confederacy. They no longer dominate public plazas and court buildings, intimidating African Americans and many others. Hell, even Jefferson Davis told southerners to leave those damn flags in the attic.

Today Florida has many African-American and Cuban politicians, judges and police officers, and so many retirees moved down here from up north (and even Canada) that this place has become ... rather civilized!

Of course we also have Donald Trump and all his crony billionaire friends! 

No thanks to The Donald, our Republican officials changed (a little) for the better over time. Who knows, maybe one day (post-Trump) Republicans actually will recruit black voters again ...


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

“That is not a confederate flag that is a southern unity flag...”





LOL! Our leading white Republican officials of Mississippi!
Where are representatives of the 40 % of African-American Mississippians?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> “That is not a confederate flag that is a southern unity flag...”
> 
> View attachment 322839
> 
> ...


And free blacks are part of the confederacy, Latinos, Asians, Indians.. it’s called diversity


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> This post was about what the STATE of MISSISSIPPI is doing. In my own State of Florida, our Democratic & Republican governors & mayors and city councils have voted to remove almost all the old statues and flags of the Confederacy. They no longer dominate public plazas and court buildings, intimidating African Americans and many others. Hell, even Jefferson Davis told southerners to leave those damn flags in the attic.
> 
> Today Florida has many African-American and Cuban politicians, judges and police officers, and so many retirees moved down here from up north (and even Canada) that this place has become ... rather civilized!
> 
> ...


Lol trump got more of the African American vote then mitt Romney .. and polls show he will get 40% this year.. that’s incredible because blacks only vote for welfare,, now they vote for independence.. awesome

And again blacks, Asians Latinos all fought for the south it wasn’t about slavery,  get a education


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Jitss617 does indeed argue like an obnoxious, not very bright 12 year old -- but he's much worse than that. He's a troll trying to stir up racism and angry responses. Jitss617 loves to accuse everyone he doesn't like of being "a Democrat" --as if that or just voting for Obama was something to be ashamed of!
> 
> "Republican!" "Democrat!" "Independent!" -- Who gives a shit?
> 
> ...





This is rightwinger, right after your post.

"
She is in for a surprise
Republicans don’t vote for black people"

To me, he is just a troll trying to stir up racism and angry responses. 

I would love to have you help me call him out on his terrible behavior.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> View attachment 322714
> 
> Every one of them heroic Lincoln Republicans who supported the Union in CRUSHING the Confederate Rebellion! Brave fighters for a democratic Reconstruction of racist America! Organizers and leaders of African-American freedmen and soldiers against the KuKluxKlan! Pioneers in bringing public schools to the South (for poor whites too)!
> 
> ...





DO you really think they would be that concerned about some residual symbology and a meaningless "heritage month"?


Or would they look at the successful achievement of legal and political equality and consider the battle won?


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> “That is not a confederate flag that is a southern unity flag...”
> 
> View attachment 322839
> 
> ...




in the other party, as is their choice.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Good post

And in the 150 years since those blacks were elected, Republicans have elected just EIGHT blacks to higher office. 

Like I said, Republicans don’t vote for blacks


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You said it. But you are known liar.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes because democrats promise of welfare, free housing, near the Great Depression, took them from the Republican Party and it’s been down hill Since, you know this you just troll lol  

We see polls seeing trump getting 40% of the vote in 2020, blacks are fighting for independence again! Thank god for Candace Owens, and other mainstream blacks who are very popular on Facebook! Amazing times!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2020)

Republicans keep poking fingers in the eyes of blacks by supporting Confederate displays. 

Then, when blacks don’t support them, they blame “free stuff”


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans keep poking fingers in the eyes of blacks by supporting Confederate displays.
> 
> Then, when blacks don’t support them, they blame “free stuff”


You just attacked free blacks lol Leave them alone


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well it shouldn't be hard to show how he is lying.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



How many white folks rec'd all those free handouts? 



> We see polls seeing trump getting 40% of the vote in 2020, blacks are fighting for independence again! Thank god for Candace Owens, and other mainstream blacks who are very popular on Facebook! Amazing times!



Now that's some funny shit, he will be lucky to get 10% of the black vote.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How whites? Idk does that change what is said? Lol and if he gets 10% he takes 50 states


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

Remember when even northern Yankee bikers would display confederate flags, decals, symbols, patches, etc.? Now fewer do. Causes their bikes to get pissed on or otherwise fucked with. Bikers ain't what they used to be, however.


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Just about all the single mom white girls and there are a ton of them.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You claim that Dems were offering all these FREE shit to black folks during the Great Depression which we know is a lie, also 10% is a helluva lot smaller than 40% and 10% is being to generous.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> Remember when even northern Yankee bikers would display confederate flags, decals, symbols, patches, etc.? Now fewer do. Causes their bikes to get pissed on or otherwise fucked with. Bikers ain't what they used to be, however.


That just means democrats disinformation and bad education is working for you democrats.  Free blacks Latinos, Indians, Asians all fought for the south for independence not slavery


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Yes lbj even said Will get these ******* voting Democrat for hundreds of years..  how do you not know host? It was clear republicans that could vote, votes 77% for republicans, after welfare was introduced it flipped to democrats.. thats history. You can’t change it


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when even northern Yankee bikers would display confederate flags, decals, symbols, patches, etc.? Now fewer do. Causes their bikes to get pissed on or otherwise fucked with. Bikers ain't what they used to be, however.
> ...


Well, their bikes will get pissed on too. Oh, I have never been a Democrat.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 13, 2020)

If we today still had slavery, would _today's_ republicans be battling to get rid of it?   I think not judging by some of their actions like trying to keep Blacks from voting?    I emphasize today's republicans, since they are no way related to the old time party of Lincoln.  





__





						vote suppression Archives - Greg Palast
					






					www.gregpalast.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


What if they shot you? That wouldn’t be fun lol that’s why we have the second amendment.. I’d rethink your hate


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who said I was the one pissing on their bikes?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

jasonnfree said:


> If we today still had slavery, would _today's_ republicans be battling to get rid of it?   I think not judging by some of their actions like trying to keep Blacks from voting?    I emphasize today's republicans, since they are no way related to the old time party of Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are! Republicans are the only ones talking about the urban slave plantations, Dinesh D’Souza, Candace Owens Charlie Kirk all Republicans. I think it’s working polls show blacks could vote overwhelmingly for trump in 2020


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Well maybe the big mouth encouraging it gets it to idk lol


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2020)

The state of Mississippi just got blasted recently by a cat 5 tornado. Now they have a massive homeless problem to go with an airborne virus that is highly contagious and kills people. No coincidence this happens shortly after they declare confederate history month.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The state of Mississippi just got blasted recently by a cat 5 tornado. Now they have a massive homeless problem to go with an airborne virus that is highly contagious and kills people. No coincidence this happens shortly after they declare confederate history month.


The Lord works in mysterious ways


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 14, 2020)

Yay for Slave Holder Heritage Month! 

Only in idiot Mississippi.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


A nice idea. He should be commended for that.  They should have one like that in every southern state, revering the culture and sacrifices of Southern soldiers, civilian & military, who took up arms in defense of their land.. Parades and displays of the Confederate flag could be done too.

  This is especially a good time for it, since there is an attack upon the flag, attacks on Confederate soldier statues, etc.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The state of Mississippi just got blasted recently by a cat 5 tornado. Now they have a massive homeless problem to go with an airborne virus that is highly contagious and kills people. No coincidence this happens shortly after they declare confederate history month.



I've been waiting for one of the tele-evangelist types to say that Covid19 is God's punishment for not tossing Trump out of office.  I mean look what has happened to the country since that vote went the wrong way.  The virus, tornados, floods, murder hornets, and racial unrest.  

The Robertsons, Franklins, and other political preachers are always saying that bad things happening are a result of abortion or gay rights.  They are strangely silent on all of the shit that's happening because of Trump's incompetence, although they've stopped all of that dumb "Chosen One" horseshit.


----------



## Correll (Jul 7, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The state of Mississippi just got blasted recently by a cat 5 tornado. Now they have a massive homeless problem to go with an airborne virus that is highly contagious and kills people. No coincidence this happens shortly after they declare confederate history month.
> ...




It would be more likely some left leaning religious type to say something like that. Hell, I could see this pope doing it.


And what do you imagine that would prove?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The state of Mississippi just got blasted recently by a cat 5 tornado. Now they have a massive homeless problem to go with an airborne virus that is highly contagious and kills people. No coincidence this happens shortly after they declare confederate history month.
> ...




Only retard with no life outside TV and the internet even knows what they say. And only a moron falls for it. They have to say shit like that to get people tuned in to what ever religious TV network it's put out on. They are as bad as the race pimps and just as corrupt.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 7, 2020)

Too bad Mississippi politicians, after finally agreeing to get rid of its official state flag with the Confederate emblem, feels it must backtrack in this way. It was the last state in the union to still fly that symbol over courthouses and government buildings. Of course this step is just a Republican political move to mollify its base, and perhaps also to stay on friendly terms with the President, given his recent pronouncements.

The state is today 38% African American. Most Mississippi  businessmen and realist politicians are apparently convinced that that old symbol of the slave-owners rebellion, Jim Crow apartheid and white supremacy is a dead albatross around their neck holding their state back. Better to relegate it to a “Confederate Heritage Month” symbol, than to fly it all year...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 7, 2020)

Why do democrats have to lie about history?


----------



## TheParser (Jul 7, 2020)

Wow!

That Governor Reeves  is one brave guy!

I would never have expected him to do that, especially since he agreed to change the Mississippi flag.

Of course, because of changing demographics, the  day is coming very fast when that month will no longer be celebrated.

At a time when many politicians are literally kowtowing to the mobs, it is refreshing to see a governor who still has some backbone.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 7, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I think they’re worst. Playing on people’s heartfelt beliefs.  When I was a young bank clerk we used to see the checks coming out of old people’s accounts for these crooks. PTL Club was a big favourite of the donors.

I saw Jim & Tammy Baker tell viewers about a woman who sent them her last $10. Milk money for her children, and the Lord blessed her with thousands. The money was spent on an air conditioned dog house and other luxuries for the Bakers.


Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That they're not hypocrites?  I realize that even if they thought it, they wouldn't say it out loud because there is no way the Democrats are going to pander to their nonsense the way Republicans do.  Republicans put up with them because they NEED the religious right - desperately.  They can't afford to lose a single voter in their base.

Not only are the racial demographics a losing proposition for Republicans but the urban/rural divide thing isn't working for them any longer.  As the population of the nation grows, rural areas are increasing in population, but those increases are coming to the cities and towns in the mid-West.  This growth of urban areas in Red States is turning these states purple, and after this election, is likely to see them become permanently Blue.

The desperation of the white supremacists, and others to slow the march to a kindler, gentler, inclusive nation is a fool's errand, but when it comes to fools, there's no fool like a Republican fool.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> I've been waiting for one of the tele-evangelist types to say that Covid19 is God's punishment for not tossing Trump out of office.  I mean look what has happened to the country since that vote went the wrong way.  The virus, tornados, floods, murder hornets, and racial unrest.
> 
> The Robertsons, Franklins, and other political preachers are always saying that bad things happening are a result of abortion or gay rights.  They are strangely silent on all of the shit that's happening because of Trump's incompetence, although they've stopped all of that dumb "Chosen One" horseshit.


Could it be that the_ "virus, tornados, floods, murder hornets, and racial unrest" _are instead,_ "God's punishment" _for the Russian collusion lie, the Democrats' impeachment attempt, and Democrat mayors' complicity in allowing rioters to wreck their cities ?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> That they're not hypocrites?  I realize that even if they thought it, they wouldn't say it out loud because there is no way the Democrats are going to pander to their nonsense the way Republicans do.  Republicans put up with them because they NEED the religious right - desperately.  They can't afford to lose a single voter in their base.
> 
> Not only are the racial demographics a losing proposition for Republicans but the urban/rural divide thing isn't working for them any longer.  As the population of the nation grows, rural areas are increasing in population, but those increases are coming to the cities and towns in the mid-West.  This growth of urban areas in Red States is turning these states purple, and after this election, is likely to see them become permanently Blue.
> 
> The desperation of the white supremacists, and others to slow the march to a kindler, gentler, inclusive nation is a fool's errand, but when it comes to fools, there's no fool like a Republican fool.


Is there a doctor in the house ? Or maybe a whole team of doctors might be required.
Pheeew!!  (high-pitched whistle ; )


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The state of Mississippi just got blasted recently by a cat 5 tornado. Now they have a massive homeless problem to go with an airborne virus that is highly contagious and kills people. No coincidence this happens shortly after they declare confederate history month.


Is there a doctor in the house ?  Come quickly.  This boy needs immediate help.  No coincidence ? So then what is the causation factor ?

Wait - why am I taking to the infirm.  Let's let the doctors handle it.





It may come as a shock to some people, but Confederate history (other than slavery) is widely accepted here in the South, including the Confederate flag, which is seen displayed everywhere, by both white and black people.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 7, 2020)

What’s there to celebrate?

That they started a war to prove they were better than the slaves and lost?

Seems like something they might want to be ashamed of rather than proud of.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> The stated policy of the United States is that the act of secession was illegal, thus the southern states did not actually leave the Union, which is also why it was ok for the North to wage a war to "preserve the Union".
> 
> If you believe the south seceded, as your statement implies, then the Civil War, really was "The War of Northern Aggression".
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting for one of the tele-evangelist types to say that Covid19 is God's punishment for not tossing Trump out of office.  I mean look what has happened to the country since that vote went the wrong way.  The virus, tornados, floods, murder hornets, and racial unrest.
> ...


Except Washington, DC, is _not_ the democrats’ city even though they believe it is. When they wreck DC, they step on _my_ property.  I’m an American. It’s _my_ property.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> What’s there to celebrate?
> 
> That they started a war to prove they were better than the slaves and lost?
> 
> Seems like something they might want to be ashamed of rather than proud of.


I have not heard anyone refer to this with the word_ "celebrate"_, except you. It looks to me more like a SOLEMN type thing, just honoring soldiers and civilians, who fought and died in defense of their towns, homes, and lives. - and are now being disrespected by today's not well enlightened do-gooders.
BTW, many of these Confederate soldiers were blacks.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 7, 2020)

After 10 years, that will be more months than the CSA lasted


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I have not heard anyone refer to this with the word_ "celebrate"_, except you. It looks to me more like a SOLEMN type thing, just honoring soldiers who fought and died in defense of their towns, homes, and lives. - and are now being disrespected by today's not well enlightened do-gooders.



No, they fought and died so rich people didn’t have to pay the help.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 7, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> After 10 years, that will be more months than the CSA lasted


So you comply with Marxism Those who control the present control the past. Those who control the past control the future.
You’re OK with censorship and book-burning.
Creepy.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ve known and worked with lots of African-Americans, with all kinds of views about politics & religion. _Once_ I met a young African-American woman who lived and worked in Mississippi (I think) before she moved to FL. She actually bragged she was once a substitute (?) school teacher there, but in fact when I knew her she was an hourly off-the-books aide to old people in FL. She was very ignorant and thought the Confederate flag was a symbol of Southern pride. A year later she had switched views entirely. Still ignorant and childish, though. Other than her, I never met an African American in Florida, New York or Ohio who didn’t know _full well_ what that flag meant.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 7, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > After 10 years, that will be more months than the CSA lasted
> ...



You sound triggered. It's okay. The south had a lot of other things going on before that. Some great whisky, to be certain.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> No, they fought and died so rich people didn’t have to pay the help.


You are clueless.   Most of what was fought in the Civil War has absolutely nothing to do with race. Many southerners in southern mountain states (VA, NC, SC, TN, GA, AL, AK),  many miles from slave-worked plantations, had no TV, radio, computers or much of any communication, and may have not even known that black people existed, let alone about slavery. You're not well informed.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I’ve known and worked with lots of African-Americans, with all kinds of views about politics & religion. _Once_ I met a young African-American woman who lived and worked in Mississippi (I think) before she moved to FL. She actually bragged she was once a substitute (?) school teacher there, but in fact when I knew her she was an hourly off-the-books aide to old people in FL. She was very ignorant and thought the Confederate flag was a symbol of Southern pride. A year later she had switched views entirely. Still ignorant and childish, though. Other than her, I never met an African American in Florida, New York or Ohio who didn’t know _full well_ what that flag meant.


How about the black guys in the photographs in Post # 521. You think they knew what it meant ?

BTW, your use of the term _"African-American"_ to describe black people, is incorrect. The correct word is >> BLACK.

And yes, today the Confederate flag IS a symbol of Southern pride, and reverence for hundreds of thousands of southerners, military and civilian, who fought not for slavery (many didn't even know it existed), but just to defend themselves and their towns & homes from being shot at.  YOU are the ignorant one.

See also Post # 527.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 7, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I’ve known and worked with lots of African-Americans, with all kinds of views about politics & religion. _Once_ I met a young African-American woman who lived and worked in Mississippi (I think) before she moved to FL. She actually bragged she was once a substitute (?) school teacher there, but in fact when I knew her she was an hourly off-the-books aide to old people in FL. She was very ignorant and thought the Confederate flag was a symbol of Southern pride. A year later she had switched views entirely. Still ignorant and childish, though. Other than her, I never met an African American in Florida, New York or Ohio who didn’t know _full well_ what that flag meant.


So she went to college for one year, eh?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 7, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


Calling out people who censor American history for the purpose of employing Marxism is warranted, not a triggering.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 7, 2020)

Toro said:


> Which day will be lynching day?


Ask BLM, they are into killing black kids now. The new KKK


----------



## Correll (Jul 7, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Too bad Mississippi politicians, after finally agreeing to get rid of its official state flag with the Confederate emblem, feels it must backtrack in this way. It was the last state in the union to still fly that symbol over courthouses and government buildings. Of course this step is just a Republican political move to mollify its base, and perhaps also to stay on friendly terms with the President, given his recent pronouncements.
> 
> The state is today 38% African American. Most Mississippi  businessmen and realist politicians are apparently convinced that that old symbol of the slave-owners rebellion, Jim Crow apartheid and white supremacy is a dead albatross around their neck holding their state back. Better to relegate it to a “Confederate Heritage Month” symbol, than to fly it all year...


 


Marginalizing the culture and heritage of the 58% to pander to liberals, is not the way to go forward bravely into the future. 


It is a way to divide and tear down a society, not build it up.


----------



## Correll (Jul 7, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




1. You don't seem to have any understanding or sympathy for how evangelicals see the world, with your desire to see them talk about it, that way you want. 

2. The dems pander to their religious base far more than the republicans do. There is nothing about conservatism that is intrinsically hostile to religion, like we see with so many liberals. THe religious right is welcome because we have many areas of common goals and common respect. That you cannot understand this a reflection of a lack inside of you, not us.


3. The demographic issues are valid. It is interesting that it is ok for liberals to celebrate this trend, but it is wrong for conservatives to oppose it. So much for not being hypocritical.

4. WS are an irrelevant fringe. For you to mention them in a discussion about the GOP, or Trump, is you being dishonest. 


5. People are literally dying in the streets and you talk about evolving into a kinder and gentler and more inclusive nation. You are the fool. We are devolving into a racial strife filled Third World shithole. Good job.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 7, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Which day will be lynching day?
> ...


They are the New Klux Klan.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Sure, while every day is racism day for you.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> BTW, many of these Confederate soldiers were blacks.


The “1st Louisiana Native Guard” militiamen pictured here included French-speaking, Creole and African-American freemen who briefly made up a uniquely New Orleans “home guard.” They never fought Union forces, were never allowed even to guard captured Union prisoners. They were ordered to disband immediately after the Louisiana legislature insisted in January 1862 that the militia should consist only of white men, and were abandoned to their fate when the Union army sailed into New Orleans and Confederate forces fled.

These men were self armed, numbering as many as 1500 at one point. As the Union ships arrived in port in April 1862 they were ordered to hide their weapons and return to their homes by the head of the Confederate Louisiana militia. Instead their leaders met Union General Benjamin Butler, and many were soon reorganized into the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Native Guards *Union* regiments. Their leaders became the first Black officers in the history of the United States Army.

For more information: 1st Louisiana Native Guard (CSA) - Wikipedia


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 7, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, many of these Confederate soldiers were blacks.
> ...


And they lived happily ever after in segregated northern slums.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 7, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Actually, many served bravely throughout the war, and afterwards undoubtedly worked in the Reconstruction government or the local militia under ex-Confederate General Longstreet. Longstreet himself was shot and many black militiamen were killed in the subsequent highly organized white racist riots, massacres and insurrections in 1873 and 1874 that ended integrated Reconstruction rule in New Orleans and throughout the state.









						Battle of Liberty Place - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if this still stands?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...



So, RoshawnMarkwees , what do you think now of your “Black Confederate” soldiers in New Orleans?

An example worthy of study for “Confederate History Month”?


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 8, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Of the Democrat party, again.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The state of Mississippi just got blasted recently by a cat 5 tornado. Now they have a massive homeless problem to go with an airborne virus that is highly contagious and kills people. No coincidence this happens shortly after they declare confederate history month.
> ...


Yep, they conveniently don't speak on that because they will have to admit they are false prophets..


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 8, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting for one of the tele-evangelist types to say that Covid19 is God's punishment for not tossing Trump out of office.  I mean look what has happened to the country since that vote went the wrong way.  The virus, tornados, floods, murder hornets, and racial unrest.
> ...



This stuff all started after he was acquitted.  

130,000 people would not be dead, and 3 million more sick, if Trump had been removed from office.  As bad as Pence has been in managing this thing, he's been miles ahead of the President.  It was Trump's early decisions on testing and two months of doing nothing while the disease was spreading, that have put you in the situation you're in now.

Now, he's washed his hands of doing ANYTHING other than holding rallies, and no one will be coming.


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2020)

God bless the Confederacy.  They were right in their secession.  God damn the filthy Union for sending thugs to kill Americans.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

_The Mayor and Governor and a solid majority of the City Council agreed, though only after much debate and dissension, and only after a state ban on removing statues was rescinded in the state legislature —

Richmond, the old capitol of the Confederacy, on Tuesday removed yet another city-owned statue from Monument Avenue, this one of General J.E.B. Stewart. The final resting place of it and the statues already or soon to be removed, all built during the Jim Crow Era, has yet to be determined._

“Another Confederate statue on Richmond's iconic Monument Avenue was removed Tuesday, the third in a weekend, the final one owned by the city that was once the capital of the Confederacy.

“The bronze monument to Confederate Gen. J.E.B. Stuart on horseback was hoisted from its granite base as crowds cheered early Tuesday.
“The Stuart statue was one of four monuments of prominent Confederate leaders owned by the city of Richmond that have been removed in recent weeks. Three have been taken down by the city while a statue of Jefferson Davis was torn down by protesters”









						Another Confederate statue in Richmond, Va., comes down along Monument Avenue
					

The bronze monument to Confederate Gen. J.E.B. Stuart on horseback was hoisted from its granite base as crowds cheered early Tuesday.




					news.yahoo.com
				




Majority of Richmond City Council affirms support for removing Confederate monuments


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 8, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


I misunderstood and thought you were talking about blacks fighting for the north. My bad.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The “1st Louisiana Native Guard” militiamen pictured here included French-speaking, Creole and African-American freemen who briefly made up a uniquely New Orleans “home guard.” They never fought Union forces, were never allowed even to guard captured Union prisoners. They were ordered to disband immediately after the Louisiana legislature insisted in January 1862 that the militia should consist only of white men, and were abandoned to their fate when the Union army sailed into New Orleans and Confederate forces fled.
> 
> These men were self armed, numbering as many as 1500 at one point. As the Union ships arrived in port in April 1862 they were ordered to hide their weapons and return to their homes by the head of the Confederate Louisiana militia. Instead their leaders met Union General Benjamin Butler, and many were soon reorganized into the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Native Guards *Union* regiments. Their leaders became the first Black officers in the history of the United States Army.
> 
> For more information: 1st Louisiana Native Guard (CSA) - Wikipedia


You missed the *point.  *Point is, they served in a southern military unit, with confederate flag, and put their lives on the line.  You cowardly implied (without coming right out and saying it) that the flag only represented slavery.  Looks like the flag *meant something more than that to them*.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> So, RoshawnMarkwees , what do you think now of your “Black Confederate” soldiers in New Orleans?
> 
> An example worthy of study for “Confederate History Month”?


Yes.  Very worthy.  The served as soldiers under the Confederacy, and fought for it. To them, the rebel flag meant homeland being attacked, not slavery.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _The Mayor and Governor and a solid majority of the City Council agreed, though only after much debate and dissension, and only after a state ban on removing statues was rescinded in the state legislature —
> 
> Richmond, the old capitol of the Confederacy, on Tuesday removed yet another city-owned statue from Monument Avenue, this one of General J.E.B. Stewart. The final resting place of it and the statues already or soon to be removed, all built during the Jim Crow Era, has yet to be determined._
> 
> ...


How did the thread move from Confederate Heritage Month in Mississippi, to statue removal in Richmond, Virginia ?

BTW, since the George Floyd protests began May 25, a total of 23 Confederate statues/monuments/memorials have been removed.  This leaves 1,480 still standing. 






						List of Confederate monuments and memorials - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > So, RoshawnMarkwees , what do you think now of your “Black Confederate” soldiers in New Orleans?
> ...


They _did not fight_ for the Confederacy. That is your first error and an example of “Lost Cause” propaganda.

Did you read my comments? I never said every poor white Southerner fought consciously for slavery. Even less did these _free black men, _who wisely followed their own self-interest when they armed themselves in those perilous times. They knew their exceptional rights as free men in New Orleans were under threat. They _never_ _fought_ Union forces. They were not trusted even to guard Union soldiers. They also did _not_ fight under the Confederate Battle Flag we are discussing, which did not come into usage as symbol of the Confederacy until 1863, when many of these soldiers were already wearing Union Blue and fighting _against_ that flag and what it represented.

The Confederate Battle Flag has its own _history_, and history has meaning. It cannot be separated (however embarrassing it may be for some) from the oligarchy of slave owners who led the fight to defend a slave system, rebelling against an elected Republican President of our country. It cannot be separated from 100 years of Jim Crow. It is still waved by maniacs like the young white killer of nine black Charleston Church goers in 2015. In the eyes of many Americans, white and black, it is seen as no better than a Nazi flag. It is time for it to be retired from public life. The men who fought under it and against it are dead and buried. They can all be respected for their courage without elevating and celebrating the Confederate rebellion.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 9, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


As usual. we have a leftist who has no idea what the conservative who is talking to him is talking about. You might as well be speaking Chinese, here for all the communication that is going on.

1. You may think you know this Civil War history but you're wrong. Black soldiers DID fight for the Confederacy.   For a long time, scholars argued that no black soldiers fought for the Confederacy. However, the historical evidence, mainly in the highly trustworthy sources of first hand accounts of them by people who saw them, and Confederate war records that identify them, prove they did exist. Some even fought in an unofficial capacity, before blacks were officially allowed to become soldiers in the Confederate States of America.

2.  Like white southerners, some blacks fought for the Confederacy, under the rebel flag, in uniform, and many fought not in uniform.  There are various reasons why they fought, but the overwhelming common reason was the same as why 90% of white southerners fought. > Because armies came to THEIR TOWNS and were shooting at them. That's why. What would you do with these blue suited guys shooting at YOU, blowing up your houses, and burning down your churches ? Offer them lollipops ?

3.  Your conception of the Confederate flag is typical of many ignorant leftists (particularly living outside the South), who are programmed by leftist propagandists to think as you do.
Of course the Confederate flag is seperated from the oligarchy of slave owners who led the fight to defend a slave system.  That is a very small part of the reason why southerners of any race) fought.  As I just said in # 2 of this post, 90% of southerners fought just to defend themselves and their communities from attack.  Did you see Confederates going into New York state ?  Vermont ?  Michigan ? Illinois ?  Minnesota ?  NO.  99% of the war was fought in the South, Union armies attacking, Confederate armies defending.
You think these soldiers cared about slavery ? Many of them didn't even know it existed.  Many didn't know black people existed, and had never seen one.  Slaveowners were a very tiny minority of southerners, and their cause had relatively very few people interested in it.

4.  Oh, so the Confederate flag is _"waved by maniacs like the young white killer of nine black Charleston Church goers in 2015"_, is it ?  Well, aren't you aware that millions of southerners (black AND white) wave it, still TODAY, as a reverence to the PLACE WHERE THEY LIVE >>  HOME.  And nothing much more than that.  In what state do you live ?









						Why Did Some African-Americans Fight for the Confederacy?
					

The presence of African American soldiers in the Confederate army is a little known fact of the Civil War. Here are the answers you need to know.




					ancestralfindings.com


----------



## Correll (Jul 9, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...




Sure it can. And it was. Generations ago. It was part of Reconciliation, a policy supported by those that fought and actually defeated the "oligarchy of slaver owners".

Who are you to rescind their decision on that matter? What Moral Authority do you have that trumps their Heroism and Sacrifice?


It would be valid of you to DISAGREE with their historical decision. But to claim it did not happen, when you know it did, is dishonest.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...


This ought to help the gop gain black support...


----------



## Correll (Jul 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> ...




Supporting the idea that whites have to be ashamed of their past, will destroy this nation.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Why would we have to be ashamed? 

I have many unpleasant things in my past as do all of us i am sure. Do you celebrate yours? I don't.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why would we have to be ashamed?
> 
> I have many unpleasant things in my past as do all of us i am sure. Do you celebrate yours? I don't.


Neither do southerners who celebrate their regional pride, which leftists distort and fabricate into a false idea of slavery approval.  How dumb.  See Post # 551.


----------



## Correll (Jul 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Nope. But I don't let others shame me for them. 


We cannot have a nation, where half the nation is expected to be kow tow to the other half, because of past sins.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 9, 2020)

So now the ridiculous protectionist argues, among other absurdities, that “_many of them_ [southern white Confederate soldiers] _didn’t even know it _[slavery] _existed_”!!!

The level of self-delusion of some of these “Lost Cause” apologists is truly ridiculous. By the way, nothing I say is an attack on anybody’s “honor.” Slavery was a national problem and a national responsibility of all Americans. The Civil War, like the Vietnam War, was a tragedy in which many Americans fought on the _wrong side _because they were misled by their political leaders.

protectionist still does not admit his propaganda photo about the New Orlean’s black militia in 1861 was misleading. That he was actually WRONG when he said they fought Union soldiers under the Confederate Battle Flag. Has he any more photos of armed Southern blacks fighting for the South? No?

By the way, I never denied there were a few such men who, out of personal loyalty or fear or hope of eventual freedom, did fight beside their masters. But there were _hundreds of thousands_ who fought *against* the Confederacy, and even more who struck or fled to Union lines at the first opportunity. _These_ _Southerners_, among the almost 4 million slaves in the South, were the ones fighting for freedom. Naturally.


----------



## Correll (Jul 9, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> So now the ridiculous protectionist argues, among other absurdities, that “_many of them_ [southern white Confederate soldiers] _didn’t even know it _[slavery] _existed_”!!!
> 
> The level of self-delusion of some of these “Lost Cause” apologists is truly ridiculous. By the way, nothing I say is an attack on anybody’s “honor.” Slavery was a national problem and a national responsibility of all Americans. The Civil War, like the Vietnam War, was a tragedy in which many Americans fought on the _wrong side _because they were misled by their political leaders.
> 
> protectionist still does not admit his propaganda photo about the New Orlean’s black militia in 1861 was misleading. That he was actually WRONG when he said they fought Union soldiers under the Confederate Battle Flag. Has he any more photos of armed Southern blacks fighting for the South? No? By the way, I never denied there were ... a few such men who out of personal loyalty did so fight beside their masters. But there were _hundreds of thousands_ who fought *against* the Confederacy, and even more who struck or fled to Union lines at the first opportunity. _These_ southerners wanted freedom. Naturally.




What is truly ridiculous is the pretense of people being offended or upset over events that occurried over a century before they were born. 


I recall teasing a visiting Canadian scout, pretending to be angry over the way the Canadians kicked our asses in the war of 1812.


I was joking. He took it that way. We had a laugh. It was funny.


No reasonable person would really be pissed off about that.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 9, 2020)

Correll —
I despise *the historical lies* told by those who are so shallow and defensive that they cannot recognize historical truths about the Confederacy. It is you who continue to push lies, and lies inevitably further divide our nation, and cut off the road to a better future. In passing, in justifying these lies you insult a large part of our people and shame us before the world. Those who wave the Confederate banner, whether they mean to or not, are waving a banner of racism.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 9, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> So now the ridiculous protectionist argues, among other absurdities, that “_many of them_ [southern white Confederate soldiers] _didn’t even know it _[slavery] _existed_”!!!
> 
> The level of self-delusion of some of these “Lost Cause” apologists is truly ridiculous. By the way, nothing I say is an attack on anybody’s “honor.” Slavery was a national problem and a national responsibility of all Americans. The Civil War, like the Vietnam War, was a tragedy in which many Americans fought on the _wrong side _because they were misled by their political leaders.
> 
> ...


You’re delusional.
The south fought against tariffs hurting their economy. Slavery was legal until over a year into the war.


----------



## Correll (Jul 9, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Correll —
> I despise *the historical lies* told by those who are so shallow and defensive that they cannot recognize historical truths about the Confederacy. It is you who continue to push lies, and lies inevitably further divide our nation, and cut off the road to a better future. In passing, in justifying these lies you insult a large part of our people and shame us before the world. Those who wave the Confederate banner, whether they mean to or not, are waving a banner of racism.




When you divide out one group, such as whites, or SOuthern Whites and tell them that they alone are not allowed to celebrate their heritage or ancestors, 


it is you who is being divisive. 


It is you who is making sure that our path into the future will be one of bitter division and hate, instead of living together in harmony.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

Which Confederate Heritage is that?

A heritage of hating the United States
A heritage if owning slaves


----------



## Correll (Jul 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Which Confederate Heritage is that?
> 
> A heritage of hating the United States
> A heritage if owning slaves




Your question has been repeatedly answered. Are you retarded that you forgot?


Or are you a faggot?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Or are you a faggot?



Looks like someone has manhood issues


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 9, 2020)

Correll said:


> Or are you a faggot?


You repeatedly misrepresent history and are repeatedly exposed doing so, so now your crybaby argument is that Southerners are “not being allowed“ to celebrate the “heritage of their ancestors.” First of all, even Americans raised in the Deep South are by no means all whites, and the heritage of white Southerners is not at all primarily embodied in the Confederacy.

We Americans are lucky. We are free to choose and forge our own identities. Even outside the U.S. cultured people individually and collectively can and do make choices. Germans did not choose to define their heritage by the Third Reich, which lasted 3x longer than the Confederate Rebellion. Why are so many whites _still_ attached to the Confederacy and the Confederate Flag? Mainly because for historical reasons it became associated with a hundred years of Jim Crow apartheid, and racism, and white supremacy, because it was tolerated — even supported — by our whole country.

Today, decades after the Civil Rights Movement forced the end of Jim Crow, it is perfectly natural that miopic reactionary “celebrations” of Confederate heritage be banned from _our public squares, courtrooms, State Capitols, and from our military_. State by state and county by county public authorities have voted to remove Confederate symbols and particularly controversial statues from public arenas. This is part of the democratic process and it is overwhelmingly appropriate and legitimate.

Personally, I look forward to the day when nobody “celebrates” the Confederate rebellion, or sees it as central to his identity. But that of course is up to each individual.

P.S. It would also be nice if you didn’t feel you have to end your “arguments” by asking opponents if they are “faggots.” Not very mature.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

Will Southern Heritage include reenactments of Jim Crow?

Separate water fountains for Colored and White
Back of the bus days for negroes
Water canons and attack dogs
Bombing black churches


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 9, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Or are you a faggot?
> ...


Excellent one-way explanation defending censorship.
The confederacy fought for states’ rights  and military officers led nobly. 
Marxists like yourself only wish to apply selective views in order to justify consorship, revise history and thereby make Marxism easier to employ.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Mississippi for not erasing American history like many other states have done.  ...
> ...



I love that you fill your diaper over stuff like this...


----------



## Correll (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Or are you a faggot?
> ...




So, you are a faggot, got it.


----------



## Correll (Jul 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Or are you a faggot?
> ...




Dude. Rw is a troll. He asks "Questions" not to get an answer, but as a zinger. 


If you don't see that, you are blind. More likely you do see it, and are supporting his sleazy debating tactics because of partisan loyalty while pretending to be above them.


Knock that shit off. YOu want to discuss the issues, seriously, I would like that. YOu want to be civil? Me too. 


Hint: YOu call me "wacist" and I will not pretend that is a valid point. I will take it as you just calling me names, like a troll, and I will respond appropriately.


THe choice is yours. BUt don't bullshit me.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Confederacy fought to maintain slavery and because they hated the USA.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> So now the ridiculous protectionist argues, among other absurdities, that “_many of them_ [southern white Confederate soldiers] _didn’t even know it _[slavery] _existed_”!!!
> 
> The level of self-delusion of some of these “Lost Cause” apologists is truly ridiculous. By the way, nothing I say is an attack on anybody’s “honor.” Slavery was a national problem and a national responsibility of all Americans. The Civil War, like the Vietnam War, was a tragedy in which many Americans fought on the _wrong side _because they were misled by their political leaders.
> 
> ...


The ridiculous Tom Paine still won't admit that hundreds of blacks most certainly DID fight for the star & bars flag of the Confederacy, and furthermore, there are thousands of blacks living here in the South right now, who would fight for the South, if again, it were invaded by anybody, including an army from the north calling itself US Army.

That was established in my Post # 551, with both a link to ancestral findings, and photos of southern blacks holding and wearing Confederate flags.  Some folks are so into what they think is right, that they refuse to face truth, even when it hits them square in the face.

And Tempestuous Tommy was also WRONG when he said I did not have any more photos of black Confederate soldiers other than New Orlean’s black militia in 1861. I posted TWO photos of black Confederate soldiers, not just one.

Also, I never said that some southern blacks didn't go fight for the north, because I generally stick to one subject at a time, rather than change the subject.

Lastly, I don't know why the Vietnam War is being mentioned here, but as long as it was, I would just say that it dies correlate with the Civil War.  This, by US military being the attackers in both cases, and the North Vietnamese/NLF and the
Confederacy being the defenders.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Will Southern Heritage include reenactments of Jim Crow?
> 
> Separate water fountains for Colored and White
> Back of the bus days for negroes
> ...


Looks like you've been immersed in those black & white, old, 50's footage of civil rights struggles, relentlessly pushed by PBS TV shows, designed to compensate for the lack of any slavery, lack of any Jim Crow, and lack of anything for blacks to legitimately bitch about, anymore.

Noticeably absent from such propaganda shows, are any mentions of racist Affirmative Action discrimination, taking place for 56 years, right up to *NOW*.

And as you are obviously clueless about Southern heritage,  here's a healthy dose of it, in southern country-folk-jazz (Bluegrass) to educate you >>





__





						ricky skaggs daniel prayed youtube -  Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com
				








__





						blue ridge mountain home-song-youtube -  Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com
				








__





						Seldom Scene-Little Georgia Rose-youtube - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				








__





						farther along the peasall sisters -  Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com
				








__





						country gentlemen-cryin holy-you tube - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				










__





						sweet little miss blue eyes-Jim -  Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Will Southern Heritage include reenactments of Jim Crow?
> ...


Affirmative Action was a major success.  All American families benefitted from it


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> You repeatedly misrepresent history and are repeatedly exposed doing so, so now your crybaby argument is that Southerners are “not being allowed“ to celebrate the “heritage of their ancestors.” First of all, even Americans raised in the Deep South are by no means all whites, and the heritage of white Southerners is not at all primarily embodied in the Confederacy.
> 
> We Americans are lucky. We are free to choose and forge our own identities. Even outside the U.S. cultured people individually and collectively can and do make choices. Germans did not choose to define their heritage by the Third Reich, which lasted 3x longer than the Confederate Rebellion. Why are so many whites _still_ attached to the Confederacy and the Confederate Flag? Mainly because for historical reasons it became associated with a hundred years of Jim Crow apartheid, and racism, and white supremacy, because it was tolerated — even supported — by our whole country.
> 
> ...


This, ho hum, is just another example of leftists (who define things entirely THEIR own way) trying to make arguments based on their particular perspective, while completely ignoring the perspectives of 100 Million Americans (black & white), who live in the South.  This is IF they even have the slightest idea of what that perspective is.

In many, if not most, cases of leftist yammering, they don't care what the Southern perspective is, they are wishing to paint a picture of conservatives being racists, and in so doing, they put the Confederate flag, into a picture about slavery and Jim Crow, both of which are long outdated.  This is one of the ways they try to gin up votes for Democrats.  Ho hum. Yawn***


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Affirmative Action was a major success.  All American families benefitted from it



ABSURD! Affirmative Action has been perhaps the # 1 ABOMINATION in American economics for 56 years. It is the # 1 racist discrimination, victimizing, by far, the largest number of people in America, and many, if not most, lives have been partially destroyed by it.

And just look at the hypocrisy of the despicable left, who supports this # 1 racism in America, all the while chanting against racism. To them, malicious racism is perfectly OK, as long as blacks are the beneficiaries, and whites are the victims. This is America's # 1 DISGRACE, since the Vietnam War.

All whites and Asians who have had the lives ruined by this disaster, should be paid reparations$$$, directly from the pockets of all those who are guilty of pushing and supporting AA. 

You are either the biggest LIAR or the biggest IDIOT in this forum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I would have chosen a month with 31 days in it, but I'm not the  Governor.
> 
> 
> "Mississippi Republican Gov. Tate Reeves has declared April as Confederate Heritage Month.
> ...



This is excellent, there should be a fight back against the Neo-Communists who want to wipe out American Heritage. I spend 6 months in Texas and there I also meet MANY American Southerners who were VERY VERY nice and I also read a lot about American Southern Heritage and I think it is charming, also I add that American Southerners have EXCELLENT manners, this was something that did NOT occur for example when I visited San Francisco, but that is for another thread.

For now of course, this:


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative Action was a major success.  All American families benefitted from it
> ...


Affirmative Action WORKED

It provided previously unobtainable job opportunities to minorities and WOMEN


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Confederacy fought to maintain slavery and because they hated the USA.


This is the left's line on the Civil War, and why southerners fought. It is pure bullshit mixed with ignorance.  90% of southerners fought for ONE REASON >> because they found themselves under attack.

As ignorant Tom Paine shows he knows nothing about the 19th century southerner, maybe I need to ask him again >> _"What would you do with these blue suited guys shooting at YOU, blowing up your houses, and burning down your churches ? Offer them lollipops ?"_

And I guess I need to repeat another earlier post too >>  Most of what was fought by southerners in the Civil War has absolutely nothing to do with race. Many southerners in southern mountain states (VA, NC, SC, TN, GA, AL, AK), where slavery did not exist. They were many miles from slave-worked plantations, on the coastal plains of the South.  They had no TV, radio, computers or much of any communication, and may have not even known that black people existed, let alone about slavery. You're not well informed, Tom Paine.  Hope you're learning now.

You little conception of the Civil War is nothing but a tool painting, painted by liberals who want to hang a label of racist on every conservative, and/or anyone wearing a confederate flag hat, jacket etc. Some of these liberals are pushing an agenda. Other are duped suckers who eat up the propaganda.

Meanwhile, the real racists in 2020, are those supporting race-based Affirmative Action malicious, racial discrimination against whites.  Here is the flag of RACISM >>


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Confederacy fought to maintain slavery and because they hated the USA.
> ...



The South fought to defend the Confederacy

A nation formed to preserve slavery in their new nation forever. 
This nation had 40 percent of its population in slavery. The Confederacy was built out of HATRED of the USA.

Why would any loyal American defend it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well IF Affirmative Action worked then WHY are BLM bitching 24/7? Obviously if you go by them then Affirmative Action FAILED, the thing is completely racist anyhow, from what I have read about it it's weighted totally toward the Blacks to the exclusion of say Asians and Native Americans.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Affirmative Action WORKED
> 
> It provided previously unobtainable job opportunities to minorities and WOMEN


And racially discriminated, and continues to racially, illegally and immorally  discriminate against Asians and Whites (including women).

AA has taken job opportunities away form WOMEN 100 times as much as it has ever helped them.  With almost every discriminated against white man, there is  discriminated against white wives, daughters, mothers.

Sure, AA works FOR BLACKS being the beneficiaries, while others are the victims - including Asians, Hispanics, Indians, etc. (like when I was racistly denied an assistantship at Memphis State University)  All white WOMEN were denied, all Hispanics were denied, all Asians were denied. Only ones who got them, were blacks. Pure 100% racial discrimination.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2020)

Toro said:


> Which day will be lynching day?



Hopefully whichever day you show up to protest.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


BLM has nothing to do with Affirmative Action.

It has to do with the senseless killing of unarmed blacks


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative Action WORKED
> ...


Prior to Affirmative Action, women were relegated to primarily teaching, nurses, secretarial, bank cashiers and beautician type jobs.  

Affirmative Action opened up ALL positions to minorities and women


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't think you realize how degrading affirmative action is.

First, because you yourself are in fact engaging in bigotry.  You are openly saying that black people are mentally incapable of achieving things without the help of you white people.

You do realize that you are engaging in Racism when you say that?

You are saying these lessor pathetic incompetent beings, need your help to succeed in life.   That's about as racist as it gets.

Second, Affirmative Actions removes dignity from Black people.  Because people who get jobs only because they are black, know it, and so does everyone else.

I've worked about 2 jobs where we had the token black, and everyone knew they were the token black, and the token blacks knew they were the token black.

There is nothing more humiliating than knowing that you are considered a necessary incompetent worker.  

It's part of the reason why blacks have progressed economically at a slower rate after the civil rights movement, than they did before the civil rights movement.

Because even Blacks that are competent, now are viewed with suspicions.... are they actually good at what they do, or did they get here because of their skin?

That's just a fact.  You can't really change it.  Go read Thomas Sowells book, where he overheard students talking about professors, and saying the only reason a couple of them were on staff, is because they were black, not because they could teach.

That's reality.  Affirmative action has damaged blacks in the work place.  Not helped.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...



They didn't like being dictated to, by the Federal Government, and they believed correctly, that they had a right to leave the Union.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Funny, I didn't see them protesting in Chicago last weekend.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Affirmative Action opened up OPPORTUNITY

No longer could you claim women or minorities were unsuited for certain positions because of who they were.

No longer could you reserve certain positions for white males


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They HATED the USA

Why should we celebrate that?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The South fought to defend the Confederacy
> 
> A nation formed to preserve slavery in their new nation forever.
> This nation had 40 percent of its population in slavery. The Confederacy was built out of HATRED of the USA.
> ...


What you call _"the South", _was hundreds of thousands of human beings, mostly CIVILIANS. mostly dirt poor, didn't own a slave, never saw one, and lucky if they owned a horse.  Civil war battlefield photos show southern, barefoot civilians lying next to their rifles.  They knew NOTHING WHATSOEVER about slavery or the Confederacy, and probably didn't even know black people existed.

The only thing they were defending, was their families, their homes, their towns.  How many times does this need to be said, to get that into your dense heads ?

Some civilians in coastal plain areas (a small %) who managed to find out about the Confederacy, and joined it, upon receiving their uniforms (boots & all), were often heard saying" This is the best suit of clothes I've ever owned."

When leftists talk about the Civil War, all they do is repeat the mantra their masters program into them, and dupe them to. Lots of examples right here in this thread. Displays of ignorance.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



BLM has ZERO to do with "the senseless killing of unarmed blacks" BLM are USING these random incidents as a means to an end OR what they THINK will be a means to an end. They do NOT give a SHIT about Blacks being gunned down or killed in other ways IF BLM DID then they would IMMEDIATELY and URGENTLY turn their FULL attention to address the SENSELESS killings of Blacks by OTHER Blacks WHICH is the cause of the MAJORITY of Blacks getting killed to begin with.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> They HATED the USA
> 
> Why should we celebrate that?


No, they defended themselves from guys who were shooting at them. Would you say 1960's Vietnamese hated the USA ? They hardly knew of its existence, but they knew somebody was shooting at them. GET IT ?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The South fought to defend the Confederacy
> ...



What I call “The South” had 40 percent of its population in bondage. The Confederacy was created to keep those people in bondage.

Not something worth celebrating 

Nobody asked that 40 percent of that population or their descendants whether celebrating the Confederacy was appropriate.  Nor did anyone in power care


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I have enjoyed it 12 months a year, my entire life.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Affirmative Action opened up OPPORTUNITY
> 
> No longer could you claim women or minorities were unsuited for certain positions because of who they were.
> 
> No longer could you reserve certain positions for white males


Np longer could white males GET ANY POSITIONS.  AA closed up opportunity for them.

Don't believe it ? Go to the Tampa VA hospital and walk the hallways. You'll see hundreds of employees. Doctors, nurses, technicians, maintenance, chefs, etc. 
Out of 16,000 employees, you'll see 65% blacks, 30% other non-whites, 5% white women (mostly doctors), and ZERO % white males.  Get the picture, Mr Do-Gooder ?

Across Tampa Bay in St. Petersburg VA Hospital, same thing. In Workforce offices, same thing.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Still don't 

They can go home if they don't like it

You are more than welcome to go with them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They HATED the USA
> ...


They chose to wear the uniform of a nation formed out of HATRED of the USA
A nation dedicated to keeping a major portion of its population IN SLAVERY

Not something to be honored


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> BLM has ZERO to do with "the senseless killing of unarmed blacks" BLM are USING these random incidents as a means to an end OR what they THINK will be a means to an end. They do NOT give a SHIT about Blacks being gunned down or killed in other ways IF BLM DID then they would IMMEDIATELY and URGENTLY turn their FULL attention to address the SENSELESS killings of Blacks by OTHER Blacks WHICH is the cause of the MAJORITY of Blacks getting killed to begin with.


BLM are airheads who are being duped by the Democratic party.  Donations$$ being sent to BLM, are being diverted to the Democratic Party.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And today those descendants are being heard. They do not want those monuments in their communities and want them removed.

If you don’t like it, you can leave


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative Action opened up OPPORTUNITY
> ...



Surprisingly, White Males were still able to find employment during Affirmative  Action

The only difference was they no longer had positions reserved exclusively for them


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So I've looked for such evidence, and found zero.  At best I found that in a very general sense, that the economic and standard of living of black people over all, improved faster prior to the civil rights movement, than before.  In fact, there were more blacks in public office prior to the 1960s, than after the 1960s.

Now.... my claim, and your claim do not contradict each other.

Your claim could still be true, regardless of mine.

So....  Would you care to provide some clear evidence supporting your claim?  It could be true, I don't know.   I haven't found anything suggesting that.

What evidence do you have, that women were specifically excluded from jobs prior to the Affirmative Action, and you can prove not a single person was employed before, and then were in significant number after?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask the black Muslim who killed those white women since you think this shit is so funny and right.. Maybe he felt like Nat Turner since it is Confederate History Month.
> ...


Black men celebrate the killing of white women.  That's why they do it so often.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> What I call “The South” had 40 percent of its population in bondage. The Confederacy was created to keep those people in bondage.
> 
> Not something worth celebrating
> 
> Nobody asked that 40 percent of that population or their descendants whether celebrating the Confederacy was appropriate.  Nor did anyone in power care


  Well if that's what you call _"the South"_, then we are talking about 2 ENTIRELY DIFFERENT THINGS.  Because what I call "the South", was 99% without any bondage.

Where did you get that HIGHLY DUBIOUS figure of 40% of its population in bondage ?  This is about as likely as a housecat becoming an olympic swimmer.

Also, the "Confederacy" is one thing. THE SOUTH is another.  I sense you don't know the distinction.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> They chose to wear the uniform of a nation formed out of HATRED of the USA
> A nation dedicated to keeping a major portion of its population IN SLAVERY
> 
> Not something to be honored


_"THEY"_ ?  WHO is this "they" you speak of ? 1% of the population of the South ? And are you sure even this small % _"chose"_ ?  Actually, NO they did NOT choose.

The Confederate states’ draft began in 1862, not too long after the war broke out. At first, men between the ages of 18 and 35 were called up, and were* required *to serve three years if selected. The age group grew as the war went on, with the final draft covering those aged between 17 and 50 years.





__





						confederate soldiers drafted - Image Advantage Yahoo Search Results
					






					search.yahoo.com


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, no.  Whites males never had "positions reserved for them exclusively".    On a society wide level, if you are telling me that a black guy shows up, and can do a better job than any white guy in the room, and the employer refused to earn a ton of profit off that black guy because he was black.... not true.  Not on a society wide level, no.

There might have been a specific employer who only hired white men, and still did.

Employers who refused to hire minorities, continued to do so, with the 'token black' over in the corner that was hired to avoid a lawsuit.  Again I've been in those companies.

I know for a fact that they hired that one dark skin guy, to sit in the corner, never getting a raise, never getting a promotion, to sit and do menial work.   And this wasn't our choice as employees obviously, but it was clear he was incompetent, because he damaged stuff we gave him to do.  But they wouldn't fire him, because he was the token black.   So we had him carry out trash, and empty bins, and such.

Do you think that affirmative action allowed blacks or minorities to rise, by having them end up in dead end jobs, where they are not wanted, and would never advance in their life?

Because that is in fact what you are saying.  Forcing people to hire employees they don't want, is a great way to destroy those employees.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Black men celebrate the killing of white women.  That's why they do it so often.


White women (and ALL women) need to possess something. A gun.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 10, 2020)

From 1846 to 1848 the United States was at war with Mexico.  If we can have a fucked up Hispanic heritage month for rapists and drug pushers we can certainly have a Confederate Heritage month.   We have an Asian heritage month to honor the slime that bombed Pearl Harbor.   Confederate Heritage month is MORE than appropriate.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"We".... who is "we"?    

Robert E Lee, was a General who lead the men of Virginia.  He loved Virginia, and he defended Virginia, and fought for Virginia.

Do you think the people of Virginia have a right to remember this man who lived, and fought for the people of his state?

Yes.    Now if you don't want to celebrate that, fine.  But you don't get to dictate to others.   What you think of Robert E Lee, does not mean diddly jack to the people of Virginia who do want to remember their heritage.

And you trying to say otherwise, makes you a tyrannical monster.

Mind... your own.... business.  Didn't you have parents that taught you how to be a human being in a society?  Mind your own crap.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 10, 2020)

“HERITAGE NOT HATE” is a catchy slogan ... but it becomes something else when imposed on top of a Confederate Flag ... or a Nazi Flag ... or on a photo of Stalin addressing soldiers and workers in Red Square. It is a _non sequitur_ in such places.

Americans are slowly, agonizingly, awakening to discover that the noble “Lost Cause” they long accepted really wasn’t. How dangerous it is to our present national unity. Even in most “Old South” states they have rejected the old song and dance act of openly racist politicians. They are now finally even giving up “singing Dixie” in the wrong note. Why? Partly it’s because they see its negative results. Mostly they just want to take away any provocations, any excuses for anger and rioting, any incentives for murderous racism. They are right to adjust old habits of thought and try to build a truly New South. To remove those old Confederate Flags from public buildings.





_South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley signs into law a bill that enabled the removal of the Confederate flag from the State House grounds more than 50 years after the rebel banner was raised to protest the civil rights movement._

Dylan Roof entered into the world of white supremacy and was inspired by a racist hate group. He told friends he wanted to start a “race war.” Someone had to take “drastic action” to take back America from “stupid and violent” African Americans.

On June 17, 2015, he attended a Bible study meeting at the historic Emanuel A.M.E. Church in Charleston, South Carolina, and murdered nine people, all of them black. The act of terror shocked America with its chilling brutality. But Roof did not spark a race war. Far from it.

When photos surfaced depicting the 21-year-old white supremacist with the Confederate battle flag — including one in which he held the flag in one hand and a gun in the other — Roof ignited something else entirely: a grassroots movement to remove the flag from public spaces.

*In what seemed like an instant, the South’s 150-year reverence for the Confederacy was shaken. Public officials responded to the national mourning and outcry by removing prominent public displays of its most recognizable symbol*.

It became a moment of deep reflection for the nation — and particularly for a region where the Confederate flag is viewed by many white Southerners as an emblem of their heritage and regional pride despite its association with slavery, Jim Crow and the violent resistance to the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s.

*adapted in part from a SPLC article


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> From 1846 to 1848 the United States was at war with Mexico.  If we can have a fucked up Hispanic heritage month for rapists and drug pushers we can certainly have a Confederate Heritage month.   We have an Asian heritage month to honor the slime that bombed Pearl Harbor.   Confederate Heritage month is MORE than appropriate.


What is Confederate Heritage?

Hating the USA or ensuring Slavery?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> We".... who is "we"?



Now you are getting it

In the Confederacy, “we” never included the slaves
In the post confederacy South, ”we” never included the views of those who descended from slaves, only the views of those who descended from confederates.

Now, “we” includes everyone, and “we” do not want those monuments to the Confederacy


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The confederacy was not the United States so it did not have US political parties. And so we now have a republican deciding to honor racism with racist history month.


..according to 2nd stupidest USMB forumer.

IM2, are you seriously attempting to regain your throne as the #1 stupidest USMB forumer?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> “HERITAGE NOT HATE” is a catchy slogan ... but it becomes something else when imposed on top of a Confederate Flag ... or a Nazi Flag ... or on a photo of Stalin addressing soldiers and workers in Red Square. It is a _non sequitur_ in such places.
> 
> Americans are slowly, agonizingly, awakening to discover that the noble “Lost Cause” they long accepted really wasn’t. How dangerous it is to our present national unity. Even in most “Old South” states they have rejected the old song and dance act of openly racist politicians. They are now finally even giving up “singing Dixie” in the wrong note. Why? Partly it’s because they see its negative results. Mostly they just want to take away any provocations, any excuses for anger and rioting, any incentives for murderous racism. They are right to adjust old habits of thought and try to build a truly New South. To remove those old Confederate Flags from public buildings.
> 
> ...



Seems the Democrats had NO problem with The Confederate Flag when Bill Clinton and Al Gore were using it:





OR when Obama used it in 2012 OR when Hillary used it in 2016:





Just FOUR years ago Hillary's Campaign was PROUDLY using The Confederate Flag NOW all of a sudden the thing is EVIL and must be subjected to Cancel Culture? What HYPOCRITES Democrats are:


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > “HERITAGE NOT HATE” is a catchy slogan ... but it becomes something else when imposed on top of a Confederate Flag ... or a Nazi Flag ... or on a photo of Stalin addressing soldiers and workers in Red Square. It is a _non sequitur_ in such places.
> ...


Whether it is Democratic or Republican politicians or just citizens who see the light and reject these old divisive symbols of Confederate rebellion, Jim Crow and white racism it’s all the same to me. It all represents progress. Which is why I showed Conservative Republican Nikki Haley signing the legislation to remove the Confederate Flag in S. Carolina. But your partisan fanaticism is noted.

P.S. The rectangular Clinton-Gore button above (like the later Hillary button) lacks a union symbol — they have been exposed as unauthorized commercial artifacts, or forgeries.

P.P.S. Kindly take your irrelevant partisan crap to another thread.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Now, “we” includes everyone, and “we” do not want those monuments to the Confederacy


*FALSE!  *Your _"we"_ does NOT include everyone.   The _"we" _you are talking about, is Democrats, the party of racism in 2020, that puts blacks above whites.  The party that supports the worst and # 1 racial discrimination against by far, the largest number of people (whites), in Affirmative Action.

Democrats also disregard the wishes of millions of people who support Confederate soldier statues, and Democrats dishonestly connect them with slavery, a notion that is PREPOSTEROUS, when soldiers never made policy of any kind, but only followed orders. You got a problem with a policy ? Bitch at the policy makers, not a soldier.

As for who does _"not want those monuments to the Confederacy"_, have you taken a survey ? You may be surprised how many millions of people DO want those monuments of Confederate soldiers to stay right where they are (including millions of southern blacks)

Apparently, WE the people, of the USA, overwhelmingly want the statues and memorials to remain, since only 23 Confederate statues/monuments/memorials have been removed, since the George Floyd protests began May 25. This leaves 1,480 still standing.  And most of those are going nowhere, as there is a 10 year prison sentence waiting for those who try to remove them from federal land, and states have laws against their removal by anyone, including mayors, governors, city councils, and state legislatures.

Liberals have a habit of conflating reality with what they how they would like things to be. Life doesn't work that way.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> View attachment 361792


*DEMOCRATS*.  Kings/Queens of* HYPOCRISY*.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Surprisingly, White Males were still able to find employment during Affirmative  Action
> 
> The only difference was they no longer had positions reserved exclusively for them


Apparently you don't read very well. * See Post # 597*. (and READ it)

And why do you put Affirmative Action on the past tense ? You think it isn't going strong right this minute ? Check out the VA hospitals. Try to find a single white male working there, out of thousands of minority employees.  Go ahead.  Do that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now, “we” includes everyone, and “we” do not want those monuments to the Confederacy
> ...


Wrong again

When those confederate monuments were erected, black residents were denied the vote and were not represented in state or local government. 
They were not part of “we”

Today they are

Those monuments are destined for the scrap yard


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> What is Confederate Heritage?


I gave you a good chunk of _"Confederate Heritage" i_n *Post # 574*. What's the matter ?  Having trouble reading ? Having trouble hearing ?  Trouble seeing ?

You have no excuse to be asking that question now, when it was already answered for you (at some time and effort in 5 links)


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> “HERITAGE NOT HATE” is a catchy slogan ... but it becomes something else when imposed on top of a Confederate Flag ... or a Nazi Flag ... or on a photo of Stalin addressing soldiers and workers in Red Square. It is a _non sequitur_ in such places.
> 
> Americans are slowly, agonizingly, awakening to discover that the noble “Lost Cause” they long accepted really wasn’t. How dangerous it is to our present national unity. Even in most “Old South” states they have rejected the old song and dance act of openly racist politicians. They are now finally even giving up “singing Dixie” in the wrong note. Why? Partly it’s because they see its negative results. Mostly they just want to take away any provocations, any excuses for anger and rioting, any incentives for murderous racism. They are right to adjust old habits of thought and try to build a truly New South. To remove those old Confederate Flags from public buildings.
> 
> ...


Don't trust the SPLC.  It's a communist front.  Stop comparing the Stars and Bars to the Nazi flag.   Compare it to the mexican flag instead.  It's more appropriate.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Nothing wrong with having a Confederate Heritage Month all over the whole South.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Wrong again
> 
> When those confederate monuments were erected, black residents were denied the vote and were not represented in state or local government.
> They were not part of “we”
> ...


YOU are who is wrong. Today, black southerners revere the soldiers in those monuments, and they honor them in Confederate graveyards as well. You know nothing about this subject, as is typical of liberals.

And your "scrap yard" jibberish was squashed in my Post # 617.

Some people have to be told TWICE >>

Apparently, WE the people, of the USA, overwhelmingly want the statues and memorials to remain, since only 23 Confederate statues/monuments/memorials have been removed, since the George Floyd protests began May 25. This leaves 1,480 still standing. And most of those are going nowhere, as there is a 10 year prison sentence waiting for those who try to remove them from federal land, and states have laws against their removal by anyone, including mayors, governors, city councils, and state legislatures.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again
> ...


Wrong again buck-o

Both blacks and whites in communities around the south are banding together to elect representatives who no longer want those racist monuments displayed proudly.

Whites in state government are passing laws that say local governments are not allowed to decide what monuments are displayed in their communities


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> “HERITAGE NOT HATE” is a catchy slogan ... but it becomes something else when imposed on top of a Confederate Flag ... or a Nazi Flag ... or on a photo of Stalin addressing soldiers and workers in Red Square. It is a _non sequitur_ in such places.
> 
> Americans are slowly, agonizingly, awakening to discover that the noble “Lost Cause” they long accepted really wasn’t. How dangerous it is to our present national unity. Even in most “Old South” states they have rejected the old song and dance act of openly racist politicians. They are now finally even giving up “singing Dixie” in the wrong note. Why? Partly it’s because they see its negative results. Mostly they just want to take away any provocations, any excuses for anger and rioting, any incentives for murderous racism. They are right to adjust old habits of thought and try to build a truly New South. To remove those old Confederate Flags from public buildings.
> 
> ...



1.  _"its association with slavery, Jim Crow and the violent resistance to the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s."_ *BY YOU*, and other leftist propagandists, who keep blabbering about slavery and Jim Crow, just to demonize conservatives, and push your leftist agenda.

 2.  I have destroyed the Southern Poverty Laughingstock Center many times in this forum.  They are nothing but a money grabbing bunch of swindlers who stuff the pockets with donations, by scaring liberals to death with stories about mostly impotent right wing groups like the KKK and American Nazis.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Wrong again buck-o
> 
> Both blacks and whites in communities around the south are banding together to elect representatives who no longer want those racist monuments displayed proudly.
> 
> Whites in state government are passing laws that say local governments are not allowed to decide what monuments are displayed in their communities


HA HA. I've already shot all that down twice here. Some people have to be told THREE times.  All the resistance to southern heritage going on is a DROP IN THE BUCKET. And the laws they're passing are to leave the stautes and monuments alone.  You've been watching CNN.  Bad idea.

And many states already have laws protecting the statues and they're not changing them.  How do you think southerners vote ?  Ever see a 2016 election map of the South ? Take a good look at it >>


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist —

I see you got your figures on Confederate Monuments and such from the Southern Poverty Law Center’s updated 2016 study.

I don’t usually follow them, as they are a bit too “liberal” for my taste. But they’ve certainly done some good research on this issue.

They pretty much destroyed the KKK in this country as an organization back in the 1980s. That was great, don’t you agree?

They’ve also helped countless peaceful, local community movements to success. Confederate Flags have basically everywhere now been “officially,” democratically and peacefully removed from inside and atop State government buildings and courts — an important victory.

On private land, in local out of the way parks or whatever, Confederate sculptures that do not irritate locals are really not an issue. I sure don’t care about them. You can still wave your “Battle Flags” at home, on your car, at your business. You are free to do that, just as I am free to point out when you lie about history, or act a partisan fool. Hell, I feel about you just about the way you feel about idiot communists waving pictures of Mao.

You can’t stop progress, friends. Not on this purely symbolic issue, anyway. Definitely not with the pathetic arguments you have presented  so far.

But you’ve still got one month you can celebrate officially ... in the “Great State of Mississippi.”

For those interested:
https://www.splcenter.org/sites/default/files/com_whose_heritage.pdf
Whose Heritage?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> protectionist —
> 
> I see you got your figures on Confederate Monuments and such from the Southern Poverty Law Center’s updated 2016 study.
> 
> ...





Tom Paine 1949 said:


> protectionist —
> 
> I see you got your figures on Confederate Monuments and such from the Southern Poverty Law Center’s updated 2016 study.
> 
> ...


Looks like I have to repeat myself again.  Liberals must have bad reading glasses.

 I have destroyed the Southern Poverty Laughingstock Center many times in this forum. They are nothing but a money grabbing bunch of swindlers, who stuff their pockets with donations, by scaring liberals to death with stories about mostly impotent right wing groups like the KKK and American Nazis. 

A well sourced (from both left & right publications) review of the SPLC is available here. A little lengthy, but after reading it, one will have a clear focus on the SPLC and all it's shady activities. >>>



			http://fairus.org/sites/default/files/2019-04/SPLC-Tactics-Journalist-Guide.pdf
		


For now, I just laugh at your claims to point out me lying about history.  Yeah ?  And so go ahead and do that, if you think you can. You haven't done it so far.  I'm the one who's been doing the pointing out. Pointing out all the things that you don't know that you don't know.

As for the removal of Confederate flags and monuments, you appear to live by the notion of >>



Again, it is a drop in the bucket. 23 of them removed since May.  1480 (98%) still standing, and they will continue to stand. And my figures come from MANY sources.

A 2017 Reuters poll found that 54% of American adults stated that the monuments should remain in all public spaces, and 27% said they should be removed, while 19% said they were unsure. According to Reuters, "responses to the poll were sharply split along racial and party lines, however, with whites and Republicans largely supportive of preservation. Democrats and minorities were more likely to support removal."[78][79] Another 2017 poll, by _HuffPost_/YouGov, found that 48% of respondents favored the "remain" option, 33% favored removal, and 18% were unsure.[80][81] An NPR/_PBS NewsHour_/Marist Poll released in 2017 found that most Americans, including 44% of African Americans, believe that statues honoring leaders of the Confederacy should remain in place.[82] 





__





						Removal of Confederate monuments and memorials - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## protectionist (Jul 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> They’ve also helped countless peaceful, local community movements to success. Confederate Flags have basically everywhere now been “officially,” democratically and peacefully removed from inside and atop State government buildings and courts — an important victory.
> 
> On private land, in local out of the way parks or whatever, Confederate sculptures that do not irritate locals are really not an issue. I sure don’t care about them. You can still wave your “Battle Flags” at home, on your car, at your business. You are free to do that, just as I am free to point out when you lie about history, or act a partisan fool. Hell, I feel about you just about the way you feel about idiot communists waving pictures of Mao.
> 
> ...


Looks like I have to repeat myself again.  Liberals must have bad reading glasses.

I have destroyed the Southern Poverty Laughingstock Center many times in this forum. They are nothing but a money grabbing bunch of swindlers, who stuff their pockets with donations, by scaring liberals to death with stories about mostly impotent right wing groups like the KKK and American Nazis.

A well sourced (from both left & right publications) review of the SPLC is available here. A little lengthy, but after reading it, one will have a clear focus on the SPLC and all it's shady activities. >>>



			http://fairus.org/sites/default/files/2019-04/SPLC-Tactics-Journalist-Guide.pdf
		


For now, I just laugh at your claims to point out me lying about history.  Yeah ?  And so go ahead and do that, if you think you can. You haven't done it so far.  I'm the one who's been doing the pointing out. Pointing out all the things that you don't know that you don't know.

As for the removal of Confederate flags and monuments, you appear to live by the notion of >>  



Again, it is a drop in the bucket. 23 of them removed since May.  1480 (98%) still standing, and they will continue to stand. And my figures come from MANY sources.

A 2017 Reuters poll found that 54% of American adults stated that the monuments should remain in all public spaces, and 27% said they should be removed, while 19% said they were unsure. According to Reuters, "responses to the poll were sharply split along racial and party lines, however, with whites and Republicans largely supportive of preservation. Democrats and minorities were more likely to support removal."[78][79] Another 2017 poll, by _HuffPost_/YouGov, found that 48% of respondents favored the "remain" option, 33% favored removal, and 18% were unsure.[80][81] An NPR/_PBS NewsHour_/Marist Poll released in 2017 found that most Americans, including 44% of African Americans, believe that statues honoring leaders of the Confederacy should remain in place.[82]





__





						Removal of Confederate monuments and memorials - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Correll (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...




The soldiers fought because it was their duty. That you cannot allow others to celebrate that, is you being a narrow minded bigot.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> The soldiers fought because it was their duty. That you cannot allow others to celebrate that, is you being a narrow minded bigot.


Of course. Soldiers don't make policy. They just follow orders.  And most Confederate soldiers didn't even choose to follow those orders. They were DRAFTED.

And most southerners who fought for the Confederacy were not soldiers. They were civilians who took up arms, when they found themselves being shot at, and their buildings and churches being blown to bits by cannon fire.

Leftists loons have a narrative they want us all to follow. They're trying to gin up VOTES for the November election by portraying innocuous, neutral things as being racist.  Soldier statues, Confederate flags, Donald Trump, the national anthem,...m
nothing is off limits to these loons, if they think they can squeeze donations$$ and VOTES out of it.


----------



## Correll (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Because they fought bravely against great odds, in defense of their homelands. 


And because the people that defeated them, choose to accept that celebration. And joined in that celebration.


You do not have the Moral Authority to overrule them.


----------



## Correll (Jul 11, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> “HERITAGE NOT HATE” is a catchy slogan ... but it becomes something else when imposed on top of a Confederate Flag ... or a Nazi Flag ... or on a photo of Stalin addressing soldiers and workers in Red Square. It is a _non sequitur_ in such places.
> 
> Americans are slowly, agonizingly, awakening to discover that the noble “Lost Cause” they long accepted really wasn’t. How dangerous it is to our present national unity. ...




You are the one endangering our national unity, by singling out a large group of Americans and telling them that their long standing Heritage is something they are no longer allowed to celebrate.


YOu might win the fight. But they will not forget the way you treated them.


----------



## Correll (Jul 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The soldiers fought because it was their duty. That you cannot allow others to celebrate that, is you being a narrow minded bigot.
> ...





They are happy to inflict deep, permanent wounds on the nation's unity, to score a cheap easy partisan victory.


THey are treasonous, anti-American scum.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> Because they fought bravely against great odds, in defense of their homelands.



They fought against the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA

Nazi soldiers, Imperial Japanese, North Koreans also fought bravely for their homelands.

We do not celebrate their “Lost Cause”


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> THey are treasonous, anti-American scum.


Interesting choice of words when you support those who fought against the USA and for the forces of slavery
Aren‘t those who defend slavery scum?


----------



## Correll (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Because they fought bravely against great odds, in defense of their homelands.
> ...




Different situations are treated differently? What a shock that must be to you.


My point stands. THe people who defeated the Confederacy, choose to reconcile with their former enemies and welcome them back into the Union.


Allowing, indeed, JOINING in, the celebration of the military valor of their former foes, was part of that. 


You do not have the Moral Authority to over rule that call.


----------



## Correll (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > THey are treasonous, anti-American scum.
> ...



Slavery became a moot point long ago in this country. Even when the statues were put up, it was a long dead issue.


Your pretense of not knowing that, is you being an asshole.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are partially correct.
Those statues were erected as a reminder to those blacks seeking the right to vote, to be treated as equals of their proper place in life.

See a group of blacks protesting for their right to vote, the best response is to wave the Confederate flag at them.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> They fought against the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
> 
> Nazi soldiers, Imperial Japanese, North Koreans also fought bravely for their homelands.
> 
> We do not celebrate their “Lost Cause”


Thy were every bit as much the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, as any other part of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, and when the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA was attacking them, the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA was attacking the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.

And nobody is celebrating any "cause".  Sorry that I have to interfere with your agenda.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> You are partially correct.
> Those statues were erected as a reminder to those blacks seeking the right to vote, to be treated as equals of their proper place in life.
> 
> See a group of blacks protesting for their right to vote, the best response is to wave the Confederate flag at them.
> ...


No, that's NOT why the statues were erected.  They were erected to >>

1. Honor the courage of the soldiers who fought (though many of them - draftees - did not choose to)

2. To heal the wounds of war, and show friendship again between all the states.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Interesting choice of words when you support those who fought against the USA and for the forces of slavery
> Aren‘t those who defend slavery scum?


They didn't fight for slavery, as has already been explained here over a dozen times.  Must feel pretty cheap to have to turn a blind eye to the truth.  I'd hate to go through life like that.

As for your claim of >> _"fought against the USA", _I'll ask you the same question I asked Tom Paine (which he dodged, & never did answer)  If hundreds of guys came to your town, and were shooting at you, blowing up your buildings with cannon fire, and burning down your churches, *what would you do ?*  Multiple choice question >>

A. Nothing
B.  Say thank you to them
C.   Offer them lollipops
D.  Offer them an ice cream cone
E. Defend yourself and your family, and town, and shoot back


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting choice of words when you support those who fought against the USA and for the forces of slavery
> ...


You keep avoiding the obvious. The Confederacy was formed for the purpose of ensuring the perpetual existence of slavery. It was a nation that had 40 percent of its population in bondage.

Fighting for the Confederacy was fighting for slavery.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They fought against the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
> ...


They were part of the United States of America
They chose to turn against their country and take up arms against it.

They did not wait for Union forces to invade them to decide to fight back. As soon as the Confederacy was formed, they made a call to arms. A Confederate Army was not just needed to fight off any Union attack, but to ensure slaves did not attempt to revolt.


----------



## Correll (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






YOu asked a "question". I answered it. Your next post, instead of addressing my response, just sort of threw some new shit against the wall.


Because you never cared about your question. Because it was not really a question. It was a zinger, you hoped, thinly disguised as a zinger.


YOu are nothing but a troll asshole.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 11, 2020)

War is hell. Many Southerners in the Civil War (Northerners and Westerners too) discovered that. Those who engage in war to defend slavery, just like those who go to war to protect colonies and neo-colonies overseas, even if they believe they are “protecting liberty” and their way of life, can hardly complain when they lose and suffer the consequences of their folly. Especially when they had full democratic rights and merely lost an election to ... Republicans. Republicans who only sought to end slavery’s expansion.

Many in the South opposed the war, deserted, or went over to the Union side. Not even here talking about the 3.5 million slaves in the Old South, or the 500,000 in the border states.

Anyone who doesn’t understand by now that slavery was the root cause of secession and that the “irrepressible conflict” over decades was rooted in the different interests of a slave oligarchy and its way of life and the mid-19th century emerging system of capitalist industry, “free labor,” “free farmers” and “free men” in the North and West, is wearing historical blinders. Of course the war itself created bitter emnities — it always does.

What was unusual is that the large section of our nation which were emancipated from slavery by the Civil War, four million African Americans, were made into scapegoats and “untouchables” soon after its end. As Frederick Douglass and W.E.B. Dubois noted, black people were blamed for the war, and victimized by the peace and supposed “reconciliation” that followed. They were no longer legal chattel slaves, but were terrorized by Jim Crow and disenfranchised. Poor whites or “Republican carpet baggers” who worked in union leagues or supported Reconstruction governments were vilified as “n***** lovers.” That was when the “Noble Lost Cause” myth began and most of the monuments to the Confederacy were conceived.

So profound questions of “legacy” and “heritage” remain ... often complex questions that can and should be resolved in a democratic and open manner, where all voices are heard and weighed. In passing I would add that even the legal successes of the Civil Rights Movement, brought about largely by the heroic struggles of African-Americans after WWII, did not suddenly reverse the influence of Lost Cause “Dunning School” historians. That took time.

That the Civil Rights Movement was later “memorialized” by making MLK an almost sainted figure was to be expected and certainly represented progress, but we shouldn’t forget that if the U.S. was not then engaged in a world struggle for influence with the USSR in Africa and the Third World, elites and mainstream politicians in both parties may have allowed MLK’s movement  to be crushed.

Our generation faces the old issues of interpreting history fairly and honestly, and many new issues of economics, social decay, crime, political polarization, and our declining position in the world. The dangerous intersection of all these different issues means that even while disagreeing passionately over historical questions we must maintain democratic norms, keep calm and rational, show respect where possible, and isolate the maniacs who preach racial or regional civil war or armed conflict.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> You keep avoiding the obvious. The Confederacy was formed for the purpose of ensuring the perpetual existence of slavery. It was a nation that had 40 percent of its population in bondage.
> 
> Fighting for the Confederacy was fighting for slavery.


Sorry, your time has expired for the phony 40 % claim. I challenged that and you did not respond. That settles it as untrue.

Your claim that _"Fighting for the Confederacy was fighting for slavery." _is simply *FALSE*.  It has been refuted repreatedly in this thread. I'll do it yet AGAIN.

1.  Most uniformed Confederate soldiers were DRAFTEES who were not fighting for anything, except to stay of of jail, for draft-dodging.  And jails in the South back then were worse than they are today.

2. The overwhelming majority of southern fighters were CIVILIANS, simply defending their families, homes, and towns.

So we're back again to the question that YOU and Tom Paine _"keep avoiding" >>>_

If hundreds of guys came to your town, and were shooting at you, blowing up your buildings with cannon fire, and burning down your churches, *what would you do ?* Multiple choice question >>

A. Nothing
B. Say thank you to them
C. Offer them lollipops
D. Offer them an ice cream cone
E. Defend yourself and your family, and town, and shoot back


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> War is hell. Many Southerners in the Civil War (Northerners and Westerners too) discovered that. Those who engage in war to defend slavery, just like those who go to war to protect colonies and neo-colonies overseas, even if they believe they are “protecting liberty” and their way of life, can hardly complain when they lose and suffer the consequences of their folly. Especially when they had full democratic rights and merely lost an election to ... Republicans. Republicans who only sought to end slavery’s expansion.
> 
> Many in the South opposed the war, deserted, or went over to the Union side. Not even here talking about the 3.5 million slaves in the Old South, or the 500,000 in the border states.
> 
> ...


And one way we _"keep calm and rational, show respect where possible, and isolate the maniacs who preach racial or regional civil war or armed conflict."_ is by arresting and imprisoning the _maniacs who preach racial or regional civil war or armed conflict_ by tearing down statues, defacing monuments, removing or burning flags.

And it is worthless to spend time talking about "Those who engage in war to defend slavery" when the only ones who did that were a TINY minority of politicians.  Are those politicians part of the Confederate Heritage Month ? Maybe that's what we could be asking, and finding out.  What exactly does this Confederate Heritage Month refer to and consist of ?


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Because they fought bravely against great odds, in defense of their homelands.
> ...



G-d bless the Japanese.  If Japan joined the United States as a State, we would not immediately tear down all the memorials, such as the memorial to the Kamikaze Pilots.  





Those pilots are part of their history, and like good people....  we don't try and destroy people's history.

Garbage disgusting people do that, and they should be ashamed.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> They were part of the United States of America
> They chose to turn against their country and take up arms against it.
> 
> They did not wait for Union forces to invade them to decide to fight back. As soon as the Confederacy was formed, they made a call to arms. A Confederate Army was not just needed to fight off any Union attack, but to ensure slaves did not attempt to revolt.


They fight a defensive war against the US Army, similar to the Vietnamese.


----------

